# (Spoilers) Julep June 2014



## Kelly Silva (May 12, 2014)

Just over a week left until the Selection window opens, what colors/products are you hoping for June?

For me, I'm on the search for a brow product and I've been really hoping a sub would drop one in my lap before I break down and buy the one I really want, so I would love the product this month to be something for my brows. But in reality, I think it's going to be sun products, probably sunscreen. As for polish colors, I would love an ocean/beach theme with blues, greens, teals, and some *freaking glitters* Julep! Hear our pleas for something interesting and not more boring cremes!


----------



## Courtnee (May 12, 2014)

I hope your pleas come, if not, I hope you enjoy your products regardless of what they are.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For me though, I have no idea as I have never ever heard of Julep before. Sounds lovely though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (May 12, 2014)

June! Super looking forward to the birthstone polish, it's pearl right?

Other than that I want to see a mint green, more polishes with the gold shimmers in them like this month and some fun glitters. Julep has been lacking on the glitters lately. Also for the bazillionth month in the row, I will wish for pedi products!


----------



## autopilot (May 12, 2014)

Firstly, I'm hoping to get my May box before the June window opens. &lt;_&lt;

Other than that, this is the first time the customization is available. We'll see if I want to switch over yet or wait. Or skip.


----------



## meaganola (May 12, 2014)

Rainbow Honey has a subscription mystery bag now, so I can finally get those indie colors Julep can't bring itself to send in a sub! I would still like strange and interesting colors and finishes from Julep, though.


----------



## Jwhackers (May 12, 2014)

I am hoping for some glitters, as well.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 12, 2014)

autopilot said:


> Firstly, I'm hoping to get my May box before the June window opens. &lt;_&lt;


Me too.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## latinafeminista (May 12, 2014)

I hope Julep gives us glitters to for June, and maybe to go with it, their glitter removal system in the boxes? I know it's not a new product, but I'd love for this box to be a glittery, ocean themed extravaganza with the proper tools to help take all that glitter off!


----------



## chelsealady (May 12, 2014)

I'm with the rest of you about some interesting finishes. But for the love of Pete, please please please no yellows.


----------



## skyflower (May 12, 2014)

Yes interesting finishes. And polishes that dry completely within an hour. Looking at you, April collection


----------



## KatieS131 (May 12, 2014)

I really have no idea what colors I'm hoping for in June. I think I have so many at this point that I just want something unique. 

As for the brow product...I still think more eye gliders/liners are coming so they may go along with a brow product nicely! Personally, I'd rather have a hand/foot product but I know Julep is really pushing makeup lately so it wouldn't surprise me to see more.


----------



## hellorigby (May 12, 2014)

I'd love to see some textures or glitters. If not, I will probably skip. I have plentttyyy of Julep polishes tbh.


----------



## CurlyTails (May 12, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> June! Super looking forward to the birthstone polish, it's pearl right?
> 
> Other than that I want to see a mint green, more polishes with the gold shimmers in them like this month and some fun glitters. Julep has been lacking on the glitters lately. Also for the bazillionth month in the row, I will wish for pedi products!


I'm hopping on the pedi train with you!


----------



## Sun8shin3 (May 13, 2014)

Me too - would love to see pedi items in the boxes, more interesting finishes please and really more consistency in the product.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (May 13, 2014)

MORE TEXTURE POLISHES. GET ON THAT JULEP.

&amp; also, I would love it if I could finally receive my May box...


----------



## chelsealady (May 13, 2014)

I was cleaning on my email and I ran back across the customized box email. With all the problems they are having getting out the regular box, how in the heck are they going to manage a bunch of customized boxes.


----------



## jacquienthebox (May 14, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> I was cleaning on my email and I ran back across the customized box email. With all the problems they are having getting out the regular box, how in the heck are they going to manage a bunch of customized boxes.


Exactly!


----------



## button6004 (May 14, 2014)

I would definitely get a glittery, beachy box.


----------



## Lyllis (May 14, 2014)

I love microglitters.  Like Cynthia, the desert sand microglitter that was in one of the late fall/early winter boxes.   I wish so much that they'd have some in the June box!


----------



## Lolo22 (May 14, 2014)

I think a collection with colored chromes and chunky glitters could be really fun.  That could go with a beach theme.  Like the colors in the reflection of sunglasses.


----------



## latinafeminista (May 14, 2014)

Lyllis said:


> I love microglitters.  Like Cynthia, the desert sand microglitter that was in one of the late fall/early winter boxes.   I wish so much that they'd have some in the June box!


Cynthia is one of my top 5 fave Julep polishes, it's so gorgeous!


----------



## Spydar (May 15, 2014)

I'm worried that the debacle of May is going to transfer over to a debacle of June.

Product wise, I'm in the pedi product camp. Polish wise, I want textures and fun colors.


----------



## Lumaday (May 15, 2014)

I think textures would be great and definitely more glitter!  Some glittery top coats would be nice as I have tons of creme polishes at this point.  As for the beauty item, pedi would be great or I totally agree with a brow product!


----------



## Shauna999 (May 15, 2014)

Has anyone seen the nails inc new floral glitter? It's amazing &amp; Im hoping for some fun glitter from julep!!


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 15, 2014)

Anyone else seen these photos on Instagram? I noticed a few today of some people that got to try out the Plie Wand, but they also seem to have some new products they're trying too that we haven't seen yet. June products?







Oxygen Performance Top Coat and Base Coat. No wonder they've been trying to offload the Freedom Polymer top coat recently.


----------



## Jacksoki (May 15, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Anyone else seen these photos on Instagram? I noticed a few today of some people that got to try out the Plie Wand, but they also seem to have some new products they're trying too that we haven't seen yet. June products?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa! Good eye, Kelly!! According to the Instagram post, those are NYC Editors. If Julep was smart, then they're giving them a peek at some products that are coming out this fall.... so the editors can actually get them into their fall issues. It's too late for a June or July print publication. So, if Julep's being smart about this, we'll see those in September or October... along with a lot of buzz from the editors.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 15, 2014)

Jacksoki said:


> Whoa! Good eye, Kelly!! According to the Instagram post, those are NYC Editors. If Julep was smart, then they're giving them a peek at some products that are coming out this fall.... so the editors can actually get them into their fall issues. It's too late for a June or July print publication. So, if Julep's being smart about this, we'll see those in September or October... along with a lot of buzz from the editors.


I hope you're right, I want something a little more exciting than rebranded product for June. Especially considering May was just products we already knew about. I'm hoping to be wowed


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 15, 2014)

Every year of Julep has basically been them re-releasing the same products for a higher cost. Sigh.

I hated the Polymer topcoat, and I have a feeling I won't like this one that much better. mreh.

I'm... probably about done with Julep, to be honest. But as long as I can keep the skip feature....


----------



## Jacksoki (May 16, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I hope you're right, I want something a little more exciting than rebranded product for June. Especially considering May was just products we already knew about. I'm hoping to be wowed


Agreed! Bring on the summer pedi must-haves, glitters, and/or brow products!


----------



## Jac13 (May 16, 2014)

I would love some nice smelling and moisturizing foot products. I love wearing different types of sandals in the summer. I would also like to see more vibrant and fun textures and colors.


----------



## Lily V (May 16, 2014)

I hope this doesn't mean they're going to discontinue the nail therapy base coat, I actually really like that one for under my julep polishes.

Freedom, ehhh- its fine. Nothing (in any brand) beats my beloved SV for speed... although I will sometimes use freedom and top with SV, to get a super glassy high shine. &amp; it is pretty good for that (also helps w/ smoothing chunky glitters down) But I def need a really fast fast drying top coat bc I do my nails before bed &amp; I dont have any time to let em dry for awhile first (I need my sleep!! Ahahahaha) though, I wonder if these "new" oxygen top &amp; base coats are just nail therapy &amp; freedom rebranded &amp; put in spiffy new bottles. :rolls eyes:

Thanks for sharing the pic tho Kelly!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Kelly Silva said:


> Anyone else seen these photos on Instagram? I noticed a few today of some people that got to try out the Plie Wand, but they also seem to have some new products they're trying too that we haven't seen yet. June products?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rachelshine (May 18, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> I'm... probably about done with Julep, to be honest. But as long as I can keep the skip feature....


Samsies. I mostly haven't full on cancelled bc I don't feel like getting on the phone and dealing with CS. I can't remember the last time a collection really excited me. Usually it's one or two colors and if it's multiple, they are NEVER in the same collection. And nope, not paying more to get a "customized" box.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 19, 2014)

Orders are loading for June already, looks like the product this month is the Oxygen Smoothing Base Coat.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 19, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Orders are loading for June already, looks like the product this month is the Oxygen Smoothing Base Coat.


Ohhh exciting!

Here's what I'm showing for details on my accounts right now: 

Maven Box Details
Your Box: _June It Girl Box__Includes:_ 


Savoy
Jennine
Phia
*Subtotal:* $42 (before tax, jules &amp; prepaid credits)



Maven Box DetailsYour Box: _June Modern Beauty Box_

_Includes:_ 


Oxygen Nail Treatment
Buffer Blocks - 4 pack
Oxygen Smoothing Base Coat

*Subtotal:* $40 (before tax, jules &amp; prepaid credits)


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 19, 2014)

I can't believe it's the 20th already tomorrow. Where did May go?!

I know I'm late to the party but I would reaaaaally like to see more textured polishes this month. And glitters. Maybe something metallic? I'm just over creams right now.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 19, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I can't believe it's the 20th already tomorrow. Where did May go?!
> 
> I know I'm late to the party but I would reaaaaally like to see more textured polishes this month. And glitters. Maybe something metallic? I'm just over creams right now.


Yes me too. There will probably be a spoiler today, and I'll bet they just show the base coat. Also Bombshell colors are Colette and Sera. Other colors from an unknown profile are Natalia and Harlow.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 19, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Yes me too. There will probably be a spoiler today, and I'll bet they just show the base coat. Also Bombshell colors are Colette and Sera. Other colors from an unknown profile are Natalia and Harlow.


Hmm hopefully interesting finishes for interesting names!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 19, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Hmm hopefully interesting finishes for interesting names!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I know there are some popular names they haven't used yet, and yet it seems like they are running out of names. I don't think I've ever heard of or met anyone by most of the names they've been using lately.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 19, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Yes me too. There will probably be a spoiler today, and I'll bet they just show the base coat. Also Bombshell colors are Colette and Sera. Other colors from an unknown profile are Natalia and Harlow.


Natalia and Harlow are Boho Glam, Bergen and Ariana are CWaT.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 19, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I know there are some popular names they haven't used yet, and yet it seems like they are running out of names. I don't think I've ever heard of or met anyone by most of the names they've been using lately.


Yeah, kind of strange. You'd think if you were going to name your polishes with women's names, you'd try to pick some that are kind of common. Even top 1000. 

Although, if my name was Bergen I'd probably be jumping for joy to finally have something with my name on it.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 19, 2014)

So it looks like that Instagram photo may have indeed been June spoilers, here's a repost for anyone who missed it. I bet the top coat is in Core Classics and an add on. As possible color? Looks really sheer and frankly like so many other colors. Reminds me of Wendy.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 19, 2014)

I'm staying away from oxygen anything from them until I get reviews first. Their oxygen treatment made my nails peel for like 3 straight months after using it. I know the base coat is a different product but the name is enough for me to stay away. Also, that red is a snoozefest. I feel a skip coming on.


----------



## RedBadger (May 19, 2014)

Bombshell is showing as Sera, Colette, and Oxygen Smoothing Base Coat.


----------



## biancardi (May 19, 2014)

how are you seeing June's box?  My maven window is still closed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennm149 (May 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> how are you seeing June's box?  My maven window is still closed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


For me, if I go into "My Orders," there's a separate section called "Maven Window Orders."  You can click on "Box Details" and it opens a pop-up with the box information.  FYI -- I'm on a PC at work, not mobile, so don't know if this would work there.

It will be interesting to see the colors, and decide what to do about the "Pick a Box" option.  I'm not sure I want the Oxygen Base Coat (my Maven option is CwaT), but I'm so curious to see the colors!


----------



## biancardi (May 19, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> For me, if I go into "My Orders," there's a separate section called "Maven Window Orders."  You can click on "Box Details" and it opens a pop-up with the box information.  FYI -- I'm on a PC at work, not mobile, so don't know if this would work there.
> 
> It will be interesting to see the colors, and decide what to do about the "Pick a Box" option.  I'm not sure I want the Oxygen Base Coat (my Maven option is CwaT), but I'm so curious to see the colors!


thanks!

why is this processing?  And 46.00?  that is weird.


----------



## RedBadger (May 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> thanks!
> 
> why is this processing?  And 46.00?  that is weird.


It always shows "processing" for me pretty much from just before the window opens till I get my box in the mail.  $46 is the actual "value" of the box before maven pricing is taken into account ($18+$14+$14)


----------



## Spydar (May 19, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I'm staying away from oxygen anything from them until I get reviews first. Their oxygen treatment made my nails peel for like 3 straight months after using it. I know the base coat is a different product but the name is enough for me to stay away. Also, that red is a snoozefest. I feel a skip coming on.


Same here! Mine have been peeling since January from that oxygen treatment! I'm skipping this month anyway since they never sent my May box and sent me a fake tracking number.


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 19, 2014)

Question for you ladies who have been a Maven longer than I have - I would like to use my jewels and close my account (their customer service and the mystery boxes have left a bad taste in my mouth).  It says "You can spend them on your monthly Maven box or in the Maven exclusives shopping section."    Where can one find the "Maven exclusives shopping section" and how much do jewels translate into for money?  Can I partially pay with these points + cash?  I think I have 1200 after I use 2000 for my box.


----------



## RedBadger (May 19, 2014)

mishmish said:


> Question for you ladies who have been a Maven longer than I have - I would like to use my jewels and close my account (their customer service and the mystery boxes have left a bad taste in my mouth).  It says "You can spend them on your monthly Maven box or in the Maven exclusives shopping section."    Where can one find the "Maven exclusives shopping section" and how much do jewels translate into for money?  Can I partially pay with these points + cash?  I think I have 1200 after I use 2000 for my box.


The only place I've seen that you can spend Jules outside of the monthly window is in the section labeled "Jule Box" at the bottom of the Shop tab.

http://www.julep.com/shop/jule-box.html


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 19, 2014)

http://www.evolutionofafoodie.com/2014/05/julep-maven-june-2014-spoilers-and.html

Has the names of the colors up...

Here's to hoping there's something in core classics that isn't the base/top coat.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 19, 2014)

Blog post on the new products is up: http://www.julep.com/blog/oxygen-oxygen-everywhere/


----------



## LisaD123 (May 19, 2014)

June Classic w a twist

Ariana

Bergen

Oxygen Smoothing Bad Coat

I will be skipping


----------



## s112095 (May 19, 2014)

I'm hoping for interesting finishes, especially for summer. I'm tired of cremes....


----------



## tulosai (May 19, 2014)

subbing for updates!


----------



## Sun8shin3 (May 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> thanks!
> 
> why is this processing?  And 46.00?  that is weird.


I saw the same thing on my acct too.   :angry:

Really?  Can't really say I am comfortable with an unannounced but planned $26 overcharge...

Hopefully this is a yet another technical glitch they will fix.  Maybe I will call CS... 

UGH


----------



## jennm149 (May 19, 2014)

Sun8shin3 said:


> I saw the same thing on my acct too.   :angry:
> 
> Really?  Can't really say I am comfortable with an unannounced but planned $26 overcharge...
> 
> ...


I think this is just the first month that they are showing us.  As @@RedBadger noted above, the $48 is just the actual retail price, not reflecting the Maven discount.  I know Julep's been having a lot of issues lately, but I don't know if overcharging has been one of them.  I know my Maven box price was messed up (it wasn't showing that I'd prepaid), but I got charged the correct amount.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 19, 2014)

They took off the June order in our histories. It was probably a glitch it showed up at all, and of course they are not upping the price to $48 without telling us. It's the retail value of all the items. Just like they do with the mystery boxes, tell you the value of full retail price.


----------



## LinaMingo (May 19, 2014)

Ladies if I don't choose the 3 month plan does that mean I will be billed $25 this month? Thanks.


----------



## autopilot (May 19, 2014)

LinaMingo said:


> Ladies if I don't choose the 3 month plan does that mean I will be billed $25 this month? Thanks.


No, your current subscription will not change unless you choose to change to a customized box.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (May 19, 2014)

Why is it showing up as processing? I'm planning on skipping this month.

This is scaring me.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 19, 2014)

weareclouds said:


> Why is it showing up as processing? I'm planning on skipping this month.
> 
> This is scaring me.


 It just means that your subscription is processing and it will always say that. You will still be able to skip once the window opens  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (May 19, 2014)

Thank you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealady (May 19, 2014)

Not excited about the spoiler at all. You can have my Orly bonder and Seche Vita when you pry it out of my cold dead hands.


----------



## CharstarWishes (May 19, 2014)

I'm wondering when April colors will go on sale? I really want to order Phoebe. (At a discount)

I love that color and in April I got a Welcome box.


----------



## bonita22 (May 19, 2014)

Looks like Phoebe is already for sale:

http://www.julep.com/phoebe.html

You can use perk10 to get $10 off a $20 purchase. They used to send out a 50% off code when you text JULEP to 33733. I'm not sure if they still do it but it's worth a try.


----------



## KatieS131 (May 19, 2014)

Ugh...the June product spoilers look pretty boring. I hope the colors are exciting this month, otherwise it looks like I'll be saving some money!


----------



## latinafeminista (May 19, 2014)

I'm in the market for a new base and top coat so I'm actually really excited by the product spoilers.  Now here's hoping for some interesting polish colors!!


----------



## CharstarWishes (May 19, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> Looks like Phoebe is already for sale:
> 
> http://www.julep.com/phoebe.html
> 
> You can use perk10 to get $10 off a $20 purchase. They used to send out a 50% off code when you text JULEP to 33733. I'm not sure if they still do it but it's worth a try.


Thank you that worked! That will make it only $4.20It is taking $7.00 off!

I'll be ordering this really soon!

If not later tomorrow, I want a peek at June colors, first.

I'll most likely be skipping or canceling very soon.

Do we know what time the window opens on the 20th?


----------



## Lyllis (May 20, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> Do we know what time the window opens on the 20th?


I usually get the e-mail around 9 AM Eastern.  Sometimes it's been a bit later, but the blog post seems to always be up around 9.

I'm really hoping for some interesting colors and textures this month. I'm so bored with cremes. I want micro glitters or silks or metallics, or even that sea salt thing they did awhile back.


----------



## hellorigby (May 20, 2014)

i think i may skip this month, i'm not interested in the product (i have Seche Vite and Stickey base en route from Ulta) and if the colors are more cremes or basics like red then its just not worth it. i think i may be falling off the julep wagon...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (May 20, 2014)

I don't want anything called oxygen from them! My nails peeled an started breaking so far down that it was painful. My mom really liked it though. This is a definite skip for me unless the colors are amazing.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 20, 2014)

My May box was just delivered over the weekend and I just bought Seche Vite last week as well as that Nail Therapy (in an order from 2 or 3 weeks ago that I'm still waiting to receive of course) so I'm more than happy to skip this month.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (May 20, 2014)

Core Classics boxes have always been previously-released products that Julep considers to be part of its core product lineup.. I don't understand why people keep suggesting that one of the new products would be put in a box that consists of 'classic' products.


----------



## Padawan (May 20, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Core Classics boxes have always been previously-released products that Julep considers to be part of its core product lineup.. I don't understand why people keep suggesting that one of the new products would be put in a box that consists of 'classic' products.


I agree, but wasn't going to say anything, lol. Perhaps some people meant to say Modern Beauty, which is likely where these products would go, rather than Core Classics. With beach season fast approaching, I would expect Core Classics to consist of that beach spray stuff (I forget the name) and perhaps some foot products since sandals are worn so much in summer. I might be tempted to buy a box like that, if this month's colors are underwhelming.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 20, 2014)

Padawan said:


> I agree, but wasn't going to say anything, lol. Perhaps some people meant to say Modern Beauty, which is likely where these products would go, rather than Core Classics. With beach season fast approaching, I would expect Core Classics to consist of that beach spray stuff (I forget the name) and perhaps some foot products since sandals are worn so much in summer. I might be tempted to buy a box like that, if this month's colors are underwhelming.


Modern Beauty is going to have the Oxygen Nail Treatment, Buffer Blocks, and the new Oxygen Smoothing Base Coat. Considering the products this month are what you would call "classics" just in terms of them being core products Julep will sell, I think both the new base coat and top coat will be in Core Classics. I'm sure there will be something else, considering that's only two products, but I couldn't say what else yet.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (May 20, 2014)

Core Classics also tends to be unrelated to the other products that month, so people who are underwhelmed by the month's new colors/products can get a box that they might still enjoy. If I remember correctly, it was introduced around the same time that Julep stopped offering unlimited skips. I'll be very surprised if oxygen top/base/treatment is in that box. Only about four more hours! I wish they would just open the window at midnight...


----------



## Lolo22 (May 20, 2014)

Window is open and wow, this is the first time I have absolutely no interest in any color. It seems more like a fall or winter collection to me.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 20, 2014)

LOL darn I kind of like these colors. It's okay, they're all going to show up in a mystery box in a few months from now anyway, and it'd be cheaper for me get them that way. &gt;:


----------



## tulosai (May 20, 2014)

Wow, SUPER easy skip for me. None of the colors are exciting, and all are near dupes of Julep colors I already have. They aren't even really appropriate for summer IMO.Hard to say sometimes what Julep is thinking.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 20, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Wow, SUPER easy skip for me. None of the colors are exciting, and all are near dupes of Julep colors I already have. They aren't even really appropriate for summer IMO.Hard to say sometimes what Julep is thinking.


TBH these are actually the kind of colors I'd wear during the summer -- fun finishes that are a little brighter than usual. I absolutely hate neons and vivids. Sometimes we forget not everyone has the same taste in polish?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But then again, my favorite season IS autumn, including fall fashion. I'm just a little polished out at the moment, and I feel like with Julep, you can almost always get a better deal later :/


----------



## meaganola (May 20, 2014)

Whoa, the first box I've taken since February.  It Girl, Harlow, and Sera.  Iridescent chromes and a Stardust.  Yes.  I'm even tempted to just get the upgrade.  Finally, not a cream in sight!


----------



## simoneadele (May 20, 2014)

I actually really like all these colors - most excited to try out Harlow and Sera and Bergen.  Although I do agree, it seems like more of a fall selection. Lately I've been obsessed with purples/orchids and since that's almost half the colors… looks like an upgrade time for me, sorry bank account.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope the formula of Jennine is exactly like that of Cameron and Glam Roc because I love love love that matte glitter finish!


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (May 20, 2014)

Very easy skip. I like that blue stardust. But, that's the only one. And, it's not really a Summer color though.


----------



## CharstarWishes (May 20, 2014)

I'll most likely cancel. (Or skip if they let me)

There are some nice colors thou.


----------



## formul8edphrase (May 20, 2014)

I really love all these colors, but I just need to skip this month. I'll pick up Bergen and some of the others in a sale one of these days. I splurged on the polish upgrade last month and I'm buying Memeboxes like it's my job, so I need to cut something out this month!

I agree with Kyuu, though -- these are perfectly summer sea and summer storm to me. I'd wear these over neons any day. If only my wallet agreed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jwhackers (May 20, 2014)

These are all very fall appropriate colors, which surprised me. I went with boho glam for now, though I may end up skipping. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## Vikki120306 (May 20, 2014)

If it wasn't for the base and top coat (I'm very curious about them), I would skip this month.  The colors are very pretty but.. I dunno... they don't quite appeal to me personally.


----------



## magictodo (May 20, 2014)

Did anyone notice the price of new polish add-ons went up? They're $6.99 now. A few colors from recent collections are also available for $4.99.


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (May 20, 2014)

These are exactly the kind of colors I like because metallics, holographics, and overall especially shiny things, so I need all of them. DAMMIT. Savoy reminds me of Sienna and Ariana reminds me of Greta, but if there are any I don't like, they can go in the Julep package I'm giving to my best friend for her birthday in July. At least I've got a bunch of Jules to bring the price tag down a little.

Yup, did the full polish upgrade and added on Kayla and Katerina. The latter because top coats are my jam too, the former because that will be PERFECT to throw in the BFF's package. It's got her name on it and it's just the kind of polish she'll love.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 20, 2014)

Looooooooove this month! I'm pretty sure I'm going to upgrade. No creams!

Coincidentally, this is the first box I've taken since LAST June. Amd I upgraded them too!


----------



## jennm149 (May 20, 2014)

Ugh.  Julep, just take all my money.  

Maybe I need to stop looking at these first thing in the morning, because my immediate reaction the last few months has been "Oh, so pretty, I want that one, and that one and ... oh god, I'll just get the polish upgrade and be done with it."  I toyed with the idea of getting the "ultimate" upgrade, but I had the same issue as @Lolo22 with the Oxygen treatment making my nails peel, so I don't want to pay for that and I'm concerned about the Oxygen top/base coat.  I did add on Katerina because "pixie multidimensional iridescent top coat" cannot be denied.

I see the point a lot of you have made about these colors not screaming "summer," but I kind of like darker colors anyway.  At least I had a bunch of Jules to apply.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 20, 2014)

Am I the only one who doesn't care what season certain colors are 'appropriate' for? I just wear whatever I want whenever I want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 20, 2014)

I can't say I like a full profile so I may end up skipping, or if I don't I'll definitely be using my Jules for the box. I like approximately half of each profile lol. First time since I subscribed where I wasn't tempted to upgrade. Also I can't say I appreciate the add on prices going up for the new polishes, I'm sure they did it only because we figured out that it was more cost effective to keep current pricing and add on a polish.


----------



## Lyllis (May 20, 2014)

Oooh, this is going to be an expensive month.   :lol:    I see some of these as summer colors, some not so much.  But wow, love those chromes!

But oh, what to pick.  I'd love a base coat with a little opacity to it, so I'm tempted by the new Oxygen base coat. But I'm worried about the reports of peeing nails.

I'd "really* love a blue-gray polish, but the Bergen looks straight-up gray to me.  I don't trust their color swatches at all anymore, especially after Jeanne last month, that looked like a soft light blue in Julep's images, and turned out to be super-bright sky blue.

Definitely want the Sera and Ariana. Or maybe the Phia.  And that Katerina shimmery top coat might liven up my existing polish collection.

Sigh. Expensive month.....


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 20, 2014)

I actually really like these colors. At first glance at the blog, I thought I hated them and it'd be an easy skip, but then I looked at each one in the blog and now I want quite a few of them. I have enough jules to get the polish lovers' upgrade and still have a few left if I want to, but I really wanted to skip to spite them after last month. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## patentlyvee (May 20, 2014)

I upgraded to the My Maven 3-Month prepaid plan once I was assured that my monthly skip privileges would not change. (I subscribed to Julep last summer.) For my box, I chose Sera, Ariana, and Phia-the three polishes I liked. I was surprised to see Rock Star Hand Cream and the Julep nail polish remover pump as potential swap options. However, I just wanted polishes this month, though!


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 20, 2014)

Right now I'm thinking about getting the CwAT box.  Not my usual box for sure, but I really love that blue-grey color.


----------



## LooseSeal (May 20, 2014)

Huh, I guess julep switched me to the customizable plan. I had a 3-month sub that ended in May so it seems they're renewing subs as customizable. I guess it's fine since I couldn't find a box where I liked both colors so I did end up swapping out one polish.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 20, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't care what season certain colors are 'appropriate' for? I just wear whatever I want whenever I want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I don't care either it's just that I can get away with a lot more wild colors in the spring &amp; summer at work so I like to take full advantage  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Usually I end up looking like a crazy neon lady all summer since I'm so starved for color!


----------



## MissTrix (May 20, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't care what season certain colors are 'appropriate' for? I just wear whatever I want whenever I want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Nope! I thumb my nose at being "season appropriate", whatever the hell that's supposed to mean. I like to live outside of the box, it's much roomier out here and I get claustrophobic in confined spaces, real or perceived.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 20, 2014)

The Julep iPhone app is out. Let's you make all your selections except Skip. Of course.


----------



## skyflower (May 20, 2014)

Looks like they listened and used different hand models. Or did a nicer job photo shopping where I can't tell they are fake . Either way I'm pleased! And tempted to upgrade. So far I'm at upgrade +katerina, but I had made a plan last month to sit it out since I have so much polish and wanted to see how the changes rolled out. I potentially love the finishes, I hope they dry properly! That's something I didn't know could be a problem before April's box.


----------



## MissTrix (May 20, 2014)

Polish Lover upgrade for me. Again. Julep is really in tune with my tastes this year! I have upgraded every month with the exception of March which I skipped altogether.


----------



## mariahk83 (May 20, 2014)

super annoyed - i switched to My Maven (the wording made it sound like to be I could view what was/how it'd look) thinking I'd be able to go back....not the case.  I know once you opt in, you can't opt out - but I didn't realize I was opting-in!  whatever....even with customization I still can't get the box I want without add-ons.  SKIP


----------



## skyflower (May 20, 2014)

Nm photoshop. Spoke too soon!


----------



## biancardi (May 20, 2014)

I actually got a box with an add on!  That way I will have over 2000 jules, save it for a free box and then close my account.  I do love these colors


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I actually got a box with an add on!  That way I will have over 2000 jules, save it for a free box and then close my account.  I do love these colors


FYI you won't get jules for the addon. You might already know that, but a lot of people don't and end up disappointed so I just wanted to let you know.

Yeah, I like a bunch of these colors but 1) not sure they'd look good on me 2) worried about how opaque they are in real life and 3) photoshopped to hell and back. bleh. Waiting for a sale XD


----------



## Pixikins (May 20, 2014)

Anyone know if you get more jules for the my maven customisation box?


----------



## TooMuchElectric (May 20, 2014)

mariahk83 said:


> super annoyed - i switched to My Maven (the wording made it sound like to be I could view what was/how it'd look) thinking I'd be able to go back....not the case.  I know once you opt in, you can't opt out - but I didn't realize I was opting-in!  whatever....even with customization I still can't get the box I want without add-ons.  SKIP


What's the box that you want/wish you could get?


----------



## RedBadger (May 20, 2014)

I went with It Girl plus Harlow and was able to cash in all but 50 of my Jules.  I still haven't heard back from CS about my VERY late and incorrect May box, so this is the end of me and Julep.


----------



## RedBadger (May 20, 2014)

pixikins said:


> Anyone know if you get more jules for the my maven customisation box?


I highly doubt it.  They would have made a big deal about it as an incentive to get people to switch if that were the case.


----------



## flushblush (May 20, 2014)

Say, has anyone ever had an issue with missing Jules? I could swear I had 1700 Jules last month, and was looking forward to a free box this month. When I signed in to look at this month's boxes, I had 1500 Jules. Womp womp. Unfortunately, I have no way to prove that my Jules are missing.

I also could have sworn that last month was a triple points month, but when I looked at my account, they only gave me double points. Of course, I didn't keep the email that said it would be triple points for May. Maybe I'm going insane?


----------



## KatieS131 (May 20, 2014)

I skipped this month. I actually really like most of the colors they are just too similar to what I already have. I hope Julep keeps releasing fun finishes! 

Also...there used to be a tiny button hidden somewhere that showed you zoomed in swatches? Is that still there somewhere or is it gone? I think it was on the "Maven Landing Page" but I've looked there and the blog and can't find it.  I loved looking through the gallery of swatches they had instead of having to click on every picture separately.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 20, 2014)

Nothing is really grabbing me and I'm on polish overload, so I'm skipping this month.  I bought these 6 polishes last month for $17.98 with the $10 off $20 code, so they will have to tide me over.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 20, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Say, has anyone ever had an issue with missing Jules? I could swear I had 1700 Jules last month, and was looking forward to a free box this month. When I signed in to look at this month's boxes, I had 1500 Jules. Womp womp. Unfortunately, I have no way to prove that my Jules are missing.
> 
> I also could have sworn that last month was a triple points month, but when I looked at my account, they only gave me double points. Of course, I didn't keep the email that said it would be triple points for May. Maybe I'm going insane?


Last month was double points.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 20, 2014)

I feel like a majority of the appeal of Julep is that there's just "new" stuff every month. A lot of the collections are repeats of colors they have / are similar or can be easily duped by other companies. But alas, we all fall for the newness factor...........


----------



## Lolo22 (May 20, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Say, has anyone ever had an issue with missing Jules? I could swear I had 1700 Jules last month, and was looking forward to a free box this month. When I signed in to look at this month's boxes, I had 1500 Jules. Womp womp. Unfortunately, I have no way to prove that my Jules are missing.
> 
> I also could have sworn that last month was a triple points month, but when I looked at my account, they only gave me double points. Of course, I didn't keep the email that said it would be triple points for May. Maybe I'm going insane?


You can see all of your Jules history if you want to check the math.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (May 20, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't care what season certain colors are 'appropriate' for? I just wear whatever I want whenever I want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


THANK YOU. For a while I thought I was the only crazy 1 who didn't go by seasons!



patentlyvee said:


> I upgraded to the My Maven 3-Month prepaid plan once I was assured that my monthly skip privileges would not change. (I subscribed to Julep last summer.) For my box, I chose Sera, Ariana, and Phia-the three polishes I liked. I was surprised to see Rock Star Hand Cream and the Julep nail polish remover pump as potential swap options. However, I just wanted polishes this month, though!


Let us know how that goes! I'm curious about how the 3 month plan will fare down the road.



flushblush said:


> Say, has anyone ever had an issue with missing Jules? I could swear I had 1700 Jules last month, and was looking forward to a free box this month. When I signed in to look at this month's boxes, I had 1500 Jules. Womp womp. Unfortunately, I have no way to prove that my Jules are missing.
> 
> I also could have sworn that last month was a triple points month, but when I looked at my account, they only gave me double points. Of course, I didn't keep the email that said it would be triple points for May. Maybe I'm going insane?


My best advice is to tell CS about it, though I understand why nobody would want to. Especially after they sent a certain someone's May box 3 weeks late &amp; have yet to send out other people's. (Sorry, still bitter about that.)

I can assure you however that last month was doubled Jules for taking a box, not tripled.


----------



## DragonChick (May 20, 2014)

Since I'm a sucker for All The Purple Things and kinda curious about the base coat, I went with Bombshell, even though I just want Jennine, because the Stardusts are something Julep seems to do right. So I added Jennine, more Plie brushes and the cleanup tool, which if it bombs as a nail tool, will be perfect as a model making tool.

This cleans out my current round of points and I can move to skip mode for a while as I'm annoyed they raised the prices + points on the polish addons.


----------



## sylarana (May 20, 2014)

I switched to customization as well. Taking it girl, but swapping phia for bergen. And the o2 duo as addon. Using jules for the box. Now, I only wonder if they will still take the $60 this month or wait till I actually pay for a box. I'm guessing it'll be right away ...

Really dont like all the purples ... but love bergen (hope it's more grey than blue) and savoy is for once a gold I like. And I love the stardust finish on any color.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (May 20, 2014)

GIRLS, I'm REALLY EXCITED for this month! More than I should be really. Thank God I'm a broke as hell college student because if I had it my way, I'd flat out upgrade. I'll stick with my usual It Girl profile. I could pass on the topcoat add ons, both Oxygen &amp; Katerina. I have so many special topcoats that I don't get around to using as much as I want to anyway, &amp; I have a ridge filler &amp; nail strengthener combo that I can't sacrifice right now.

The only dupe I would have if I did upgrade would be Harlow [Ciate Oil Slick]. But honestly that weird duochrome color is something every polish brand should have, much like how every polish brand has a color like Blakely.

Oh &amp; yay for using more than 1 hand model this time!


----------



## flushblush (May 20, 2014)

Okay, thanks for confirming double points, everyone... not sure why I thought it was triple, because that definitely seemed high. I checked the math in my account, it looks good, but I could still swear I had more Jules than that. Either my total last month was glitchy or I'm going crazy... hopefully the former!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (May 20, 2014)

People who switched to My Maven: Exactly what color options do you have, if you want to switch polishes? Is it only the polishes from this month? Is Katarina included?


----------



## sylarana (May 20, 2014)

It's only the current polishes &amp; product and a bunch of lip glosses. Also hand cream, cuticle oil, nail polish remover, buffer blocks. Katarina is not included .. nor any of the add-on polishes or the O2 top coat. That's what I had been hoping for .. that I could just take 1 polish plus the base &amp; top coat. Not possible.

So just current polishes, products and a limited selection of older products.

(not sure what the options are if you start out with Core Classic as I'm not given either of those products as swap in option even if I start with just 1 nail polish). Though they told me that Core Classic is given double Jules ...


----------



## rainpetal (May 20, 2014)

As of right now, I'm going with the Ultimate Upgrade.  I may change my mind because I'm less than enthused about Natalia, Harlow, Bergen, and Savoy.  I just can't decide right now.  I'll have to think some more about it.


----------



## Laurenv78 (May 20, 2014)

rainpetal said:


> As of right now, I'm going with the Ultimate Upgrade.  I may change my mind because I'm less than enthused about Natalia, Harlow, Bergen, and Savoy.  I just can't decide right now.  I'll have to think some more about it.


Funny those are the colors I like the most!   I have no idea yet what I am doing this month...thank goodness I have 3 more days to decide!


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 20, 2014)

again, pretty new.  If I did the ultimate upgrade, can I use jewels?  if so, how many would that be?  I know if I did the items as add-ons, I could use jewels.  just trying to figure out the best deal (using jewels as well). Thanks everyone!


----------



## latinafeminista (May 20, 2014)

I am loving the collection this month! Nice to see that Julep did indeed give us something different, like we were all hoping for.  I of course, am having my usual dilemma where I like a good majority of the polishes but like 3 or 4 are stopping me from doing the upgrade.  Also the fact that I just need to stop upgrading b/c my Julep collection is getting out of hand! 

Right now, I'm sticking with the Bombshell box because PURPLE.....although Sera isn't looking super purple to me, does it look like that to others?


----------



## LaStupenda (May 20, 2014)

The Bombshell box (my default) was PERFECT this month, but I have literally ZERO self control with Julep and got the Polish Lovers Upgrade.


----------



## Jaly (May 20, 2014)

rainpetal said:


> As of right now, I'm going with the Ultimate Upgrade.  I may change my mind because I'm less than enthused about Natalia, Harlow, Bergen, and Savoy.  I just can't decide right now.  I'll have to think some more about it.


Interesting....   I opt-in to My Haven 3-mths prepaid b/c I wanted Bergen and Harlow!  Those were the only 2 polishes I liked... everything else was just too shiny and in your face for my taste...  

Nice that everyone has different taste so we all get what we like!


----------



## RenoFab (May 20, 2014)

Does anyone have a link for this months swatches? For some reason I am not finding them on the website.


----------



## latinafeminista (May 20, 2014)

RenoFab said:


> Does anyone have a link for this months swatches? For some reason I am not finding them on the website.


This is what I used: http://www.julep.com/blog/meet-june-maven-collection/


----------



## Lolo22 (May 20, 2014)

FYI, for anyone skipping, my skip confirmation email took about 4 hours to go through.  I saw a few other people posting about a delay also.


----------



## DragonChick (May 20, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> FYI, for anyone skipping, my skip confirmation email took about 4 hours to go through.  I saw a few other people posting about a delay also.


I think this is true with regular confirmations too. I haven't received my confirmation email yet and it's been a couple hours.

Edit... speak of the devil - it just showed up. So there's definitely an email delay going on on their part.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (May 20, 2014)

I've changed my mind a bunch of times already this morning, and received all my confirmation emails at the same time about half an hour ago.


----------



## skyflower (May 20, 2014)

Question!  What is color treat nail polish?  is it all julep polishes or just certain formulas?

Per the product descriptions for the base coat and top coat:- http://www.julep.com/blog/meet-june-maven-collection/

To maximize the benefits of Oxygen Technology, only use with Color Treat nail polish and Oxygen Performance Top Coat.


----------



## shutterblog (May 20, 2014)

sylarana said:


> .. nor any of the add-on polishes or the O2 top coat. That's what I had been hoping for .. that I could just take 1 polish plus the base &amp; top coat. Not possible.


That was my hope as well.

Once I realized I was going to be forking over another $9.99 to get the top coat - because they purposely paired the Base coat with the Oxygen treatment plus MORE buffers rather than Top and Base together in one option - I clicked "Skip" and went right over and upgraded my Rainbow Honey Mystery Bag from Mini to Large for June.  RH may not be customizable, but the value is infinitely more.  I need another Oxygen Nail Treatment and drawer full of buffers about as much as I need 'the look' from my husband for another $30+ box.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shutterblog (May 20, 2014)

skyflower said:


> Question!  What is color treat nail polish?  is it all julep polishes or just certain formulas?
> 
> Per the product descriptions for the base coat and top coat:- http://www.julep.com/blog/meet-june-maven-collection/
> 
> To maximize the benefits of Oxygen Technology, only use with Color Treat nail polish and Oxygen Performance Top Coat.


Marketing buzzwords:  http://www.julep.com/blog/say-hello-to-color-treat/    :lol:


----------



## Lumaday (May 20, 2014)

I'm torn this month...not sure I like anything enough to not just cancel.  But I do have enough Jules to do a free add-on, which is a plus.  Will have to think about this!


----------



## CharstarWishes (May 20, 2014)

prettylights said:


> I'm torn this month...not sure I like anything enough to not just cancel.  But I do have enough Jules to do a free add-on, which is a plus.  Will have to think about this!


I was all set to cancel this morning, but I didn't want my Jules to go to waste, so I've been thing about it.I'm going ahead and getting Boho Glam and adding the Top coat and using my Jules to pay for the add on.

To see the images &gt; go to Edit my box,

Click on the large image and you will see this and you can click the arrows to view all the images.



Spoiler


----------



## Pixikins (May 20, 2014)

Anyone have any guesses on what the birthstone color for June might be? I'm guessing just pearl....but it would be soooo cool if the could do moonstone! !


----------



## shutterblog (May 20, 2014)

I just went to check Jules / product values and noticed the Modern Beauty Box is marked "out of stock".  I can see that for add-ons.  But for boxes on day one?  I'm sure more will go back in stock eventually but they seem to do their best in making it the absolute most difficult for everyone - time, product choices / combinations, etc.

I'm grumpy.  I think my honeymoon phase with them is over.  And I'm still glad I skipped...

Edited to add screencap:



Spoiler


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 20, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> I am loving the collection this month! Nice to see that Julep did indeed give us something different, like we were all hoping for.  I of course, am having my usual dilemma where I like a good majority of the polishes but like 3 or 4 are stopping me from doing the upgrade.  Also the fact that I just need to stop upgrading b/c my Julep collection is getting out of hand!
> 
> Right now, I'm sticking with the Bombshell box because PURPLE.....although Sera isn't looking super purple to me, does it look like that to others?


To me Sera looks like the exact shade as Cameron but without the stardust glitter stuff.


----------



## latinafeminista (May 20, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> To me Sera looks like the exact shade as Cameron but without the stardust glitter stuff.


Hmm I have Cameron so I'm gonna go stare at it and see if I like it enough  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks!


----------



## Lolo22 (May 20, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> I just went to check Jules / product values and noticed the Modern Beauty Box is marked "out of stock".  I can see that for add-ons.  But for boxes on day one?  I'm sure more will go back in stock eventually but they seem to do their best in making it the absolute most difficult for everyone - time, product choices / combinations, etc.
> 
> I'm grumpy.  I think my honeymoon phase with them is over.  And I'm still glad I skipped...


This is what I was worried about with the delayed emails.  If anyone is changing their selections, I would screencap it just to be safe.  I don't know what happens if your selection goes out of stock before you get your confirmation email but it just seems like a recipe for disaster, especially with the window closing on a holiday weekend.

Can anyone with customization tell me what other options it gives you with the Core Classics box? Can you sub out the products for different ones?


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 20, 2014)

mishmish said:


> again, pretty new.  If I did the ultimate upgrade, can I use jewels?  if so, how many would that be?  I know if I did the items as add-ons, I could use jewels.  just trying to figure out the best deal (using jewels as well). Thanks everyone!


If people don't know… maybe I will call. I will let you all know what they say.


----------



## RedBadger (May 20, 2014)

mishmish said:


> again, pretty new.  If I did the ultimate upgrade, can I use jewels?  if so, how many would that be?  I know if I did the items as add-ons, I could use jewels.  just trying to figure out the best deal (using jewels as well). Thanks everyone!


The Ultimate Upgrade is 7500 Jules.  The Polish Lovers Upgrade is 5000 Jules.  You choose your box as usual, them in add-on scroll all the way to the end to find the Polish and Ultimate upgrades.

Hope that helps!


----------



## RenoFab (May 20, 2014)

Skipping


----------



## chelsealady (May 20, 2014)

This whole collection is right up my alley. I do love some chromes. Polish lover's upgrade. If I get them in my hand and they don't live up to expectations. I can use them for either of the Summer Secret Santa's.


----------



## CurlyTails (May 20, 2014)

Right now I have Classic with a Twist selected. I have enough Jules for a free box, so that's a bonus.


----------



## cherrycakes (May 20, 2014)

I really wish they offered Katerina as a box selection, it's all I really want and I can't see buying three polishes just to get one add-on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I like Sera and the other light purple (Phia) but they look like dupes of other julep polishes I already have

I also really liked Ariana

and Colette but only with the pretty top coat over it.

I can't figure out what to get as a third item.


----------



## lorez88 (May 20, 2014)

I think if I weren't on polish overload, I would love this collection, but alas, I've got too many polishes and not enough nails or time..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Skipping...


----------



## Laurenv78 (May 20, 2014)

I had a box all picked out and 3 add-ons....now I've skipped.  I wish Popsugar would release a spoiler for the summer LE box so I can make a decision on that first!


----------



## Shauna999 (May 20, 2014)

Laurenv78 said:


> I had a box all picked out and 3 add-ons....now I've skipped.  I wish Popsugar would release a spoiler for the summer LE box so I can make a decision on that first!


I feel the same way.... That LE box is haunting me...Lol!


----------



## KatieS131 (May 20, 2014)

cherrycakes said:


> I really wish they offered Katerina as a box selection, it's all I really want and I can't see buying three polishes just to get one add-on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I like Sera and the other light purple (Phia) but they look like dupes of other julep polishes I already have
> 
> ...


Katerina looks a lot like Vanessa, Camille, and Casper. Not sure if you want to/can skip but if you're looking for that color I think those would all be good alternatives.


----------



## chelsealady (May 20, 2014)

Julep posted on facebook that if you get all three add ons they would send you something extra.


----------



## jennm149 (May 20, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> Julep posted on facebook that if you get all three add ons they would send you something extra.


$5 says it's another America or Yumi ...


----------



## chelsealady (May 20, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> $5 says it's another America or Yumi ...


Wouldn't take that bet.


----------



## Flowerfish (May 20, 2014)

I decided to switch over to a customization plan so I did the $60 for 3 months option.  I wanted Phia but it is sold out as an add on, sold out as a switch out option, and the It Girl box with Phia in it is sold out too so even with customization I still can't get it (unless I want to buy the entire It Girl box as an add on, which is available).  

Currently I have picked a customized box with Natalia, Bergen, and Sera.  I also added on Katerina.  If It Girl boxes become available again I'll switch out for that box so I can get Phia and then switch out the other polishes for what I want and have an extra add on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 20, 2014)

wait, the upgrades are out of stock??


----------



## wadedl (May 20, 2014)

I am thinking of getting the Core Classics Box but when I read the reviews everyone says the sprayer does not work on the body oil. Does anyone have an opinion to share?


----------



## meaganola (May 21, 2014)

wadedl said:


> I am thinking of getting the Core Classics Box but when I read the reviews everyone says the sprayer does not work on the body oil. Does anyone have an opinion to share?


It just clogs frequently, just like Beauty Protector from Birchbox.  Take the nozzle off, run it under some hot water, pop it back on, and you're good to go.


----------



## wadedl (May 21, 2014)

meaganola said:


> It just clogs frequently, just like Beauty Protector from Birchbox.  Take the nozzle off, run it under some hot water, pop it back on, and you're good to go.


Thanks, this seems like a good opportunity to change it up from my Caudalie Divine Oil for a little while. I have also been wanting a facial cleansing oil.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 21, 2014)

mishmish said:


> wait, the upgrades are out of stock??


Yeah I just took a peek and both are the polish lovers and ultimate upgrades. I guess Julep won over all those serial skippers.


----------



## Flowerfish (May 21, 2014)

The It Girl box came back in stock so I was able to get everything I wanted: Phia, Sera, Bergen, Natalia, and Katerina  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Also noticed I had 2,400 jules so I'll be using $2,000 of those for a free box and just paying for 2 add-ons.  Yay!


----------



## normajean2008 (May 21, 2014)

Skipping this month.   Saved my skip this morning before 7am, and still don't have a confirmation email!  I screen capped it but this is ridiculous. 

I like the variety and change up of the finishes, but I'm not a fan of most of the colors, too much purple, and I have similar colors/finishes already of the ones I do like.  

I really liked Bergen though, I "might" pick that up later next month if a good discount code comes along that doesn't require a ton of money to use it.  I almost got the classic with a twist box, but I don't know if I 20$ like it enough.  I can't tell for sure how blue or grey Bergen really is, so I'll wait for true swatches.  

I like the textured polish, but I had a similar color from Zoya pixi dusts, and hardly ever wore it.  Probably shouldn't waste money on a color I'll hardly wear.  :-\  

I'm not happy about the increase in price of add on options either.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 21, 2014)

Polish Lovers Upgrade is back in stock


----------



## TooMuchElectric (May 21, 2014)

Whoa, _boxes _are going out of stock?  And upgrades? Crazy, I've never seen that happen. I guess I've only been around since November, but still, dang.

Even though I like several of the colors, I'm skipping this month. I'd test out any of this month's products in, say, a mystery box, but I don't want any of them enough to intentionally buy them. And I don't want to gamble with the colors. Several look similar to ones I already have and/or look super streaky. If they end up being gorgeous, I'll get them on sale later. Better to save my 2000 Jules for a box that I actually want.


----------



## Sun8shin3 (May 21, 2014)

I have a very close drugstore dupe for Katerina.  Sally Hansen Diamond Strength in #150 Glass Slipper in case that helps anyone out.   I wasn't too happy about the increased cost for the  add ons, but at least we still have the option to have add ons (provided you get in there asap before they sell out).  Most excited for Harlow this month.


----------



## autopilot (May 21, 2014)

I switched to My Maven and took the 3-month prepaid option. As long as my skips remain intact as Julep has promised, I'm good.

I ended up taking It Girl for Jennine and Phia, but swapped out Savoy (I have enough gold polish that I never wear) for that copper one. Yay for a box of 3 polishes I like!

Also got the 2-pack of Konjac sponges. I love those and have been waiting for them to go on sale.

This might have been a month to upgrade, but now I have one devil on my shoulder shouting "nail polish!" while the angel on the other shoulder whispers "house!"


----------



## CaliMel (May 21, 2014)

I did the Maven Upgrade but decided to skip it. Also, the Maven Upgrade is also a way worse deal. It's $40 for the hand creams set and the face elixer. With no nail polishes. You can trade out either set for ONE POLISH. which is ridiculous. Why would I pay $40 for 2 polishes when I can pay $20 and get a whole set? It just makes no sense to me at all.

I'm probably going to cancel Julep, I love them but I have too much polish right now and I'd rather spend the money elsewhere. It occurred to me that instead of buying these boxes every month I could just do a recurring donation of $10 for my local library or land conservation agency and it would be a better use of my money than buying a bunch of stuff I don't really need.


----------



## mgarcia (May 21, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Skipping this month.   Saved my skip this morning before 7am, and still don't have a confirmation email!  I screen capped it but this is ridiculous.
> 
> I like the variety and change up of the finishes, but I'm not a fan of most of the colors, too much purple, and I have similar colors/finishes already of the ones I do like.
> 
> ...


I skipped too &amp; my skip confirmation went to my junk email folder for some reason. None of my other Julep emails have gone to my junk mail. Maybe the same thing happened to you?


----------



## LisaD123 (May 21, 2014)

mgarcia said:


> I skipped too &amp; my skip confirmation went to my junk email folder for some reason. None of my other Julep emails have gone to my junk mail. Maybe the same thing happened to you?


I skipped yesterday morning and didn't get my confirmation until about 5pm yesterday- and I skipped about 0900 yesterday morning....


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (May 21, 2014)

For everyone skipping right now. And, still wanting some polish this month. Transdesign has a terrific deal on Color Club. $3.25 a piece instead of $8. That's what I bought.

Just a head's up.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (May 21, 2014)

Flowerfish said:


> I decided to switch over to a customization plan so I did the $60 for 3 months option.  I wanted Phia but it is sold out as an add on, sold out as a switch out option, and the It Girl box with Phia in it is sold out too so even with customization I still can't get it (unless I want to buy the entire It Girl box as an add on, which is available).
> 
> Currently I have picked a customized box with Natalia, Bergen, and Sera.  I also added on Katerina.  If It Girl boxes become available again I'll switch out for that box so I can get Phia and then switch out the other polishes for what I want and have an extra add on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Wait hold up...you have to PAY $19.99 FOR EACH MONTH?!? I thought it was "get 3 month plan for $19.99 &amp; nothing but $19.99 cuz this is supposed to be the better deal &amp; you only pay $19.99 once every 3 months because Julep"

What a disappointment, I'm definitely not switching over to Maven Luxe now.


----------



## jennm149 (May 21, 2014)

itsoliviaaah said:


> Wait hold up...you have to PAY $19.99 FOR EACH MONTH?!? I thought it was "get 3 month plan for $19.99 &amp; nothing but $19.99 cuz this is supposed to be the better deal &amp; you only pay $19.99 once every 3 months because Julep"
> 
> What a disappointment, I'm definitely not switching over to Maven Luxe now.


OK -- I'm editing to better respond here.

"Maven Luxe" is a special "higher" tier of subscription that includes extra products -- you get "over $60 a month" in stuff, vs. the "regular" Maven boxes that are worth $40.  This costs $39.99 a month, or $34.99 a month if you subscribe for 3 months ($104.97).

I don't know what the name for the "customizable" box is, but for this, you pay $59.97 for 3 months (or $19.99 a month vs. $24.99 a month if you are month-to-month).  So by pre-paying for 3 "customizable" boxes, you pay the same amount you would for "regular" Maven, with the option to customize and, if you had it previously, the option to skip a month.  If you are a "grandmothered" skipper, you can still skip and will be charged for another 3 boxes only after you've taken 3.

Hope that helps.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (May 21, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> The $19.99 you pay per month for Maven Luxe (with a 3 month sign-up) replaces the $19.99 a month you would have paid for each Maven box.  So you are paying the same -- with the ability to customize -- if you pay in advance.  It's not that it's a "better" deal in terms of price, but since you get the option to customize (and retain the ability to skip, if you had it), it could be a better deal in terms of flexibility.
> 
> ETA: Actually -- isn't Maven Luxe something with more stuff than the typical "2 polishes and a product"?  I'm not really sure.  But when I said "Maven Luxe" above, I was referring to just the customizing option, not the "bigger box" option.


Okay thank you, that makes way more sense. &amp; I don't think Maven Luxe is supposed to be any different from My Maven in terms of different or more products; My Maven is just for 1 month whereas Maven Luxe is the 3 month plan.



wadedl said:


> Thanks, this seems like a good opportunity to change it up from my Caudalie Divine Oil for a little while. I have also been wanting a facial cleansing oil.


You'll love Bare Face. I use it to take off my makeup every night &amp; it leaves my skin feeling so soft. It can also remove mascara like no one's business!


----------



## itsoliviaaah (May 21, 2014)

I think it's really weird that you can add on upgrade boxes now. I see the intent behind it, but it still seems strange to me.


----------



## Lumaday (May 21, 2014)

I've officially decided to cancel my Julep sub. It's been fun but I just haven't been impressed with a lot of things regarding their company and products lately.

My boyfriend and I just booked our honeymoon to Punta Cana in December and we want to buy a house in the next year or two, so extra money will be going into savings towards those things.  I have enough nail polish that I could do my nails something different every few days for a year and not repeat at this point...so, yeah, bye Julep!  I'll probably still lurk around the message boards though, ha ha.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 21, 2014)

itsoliviaaah said:


> Wait hold up...you have to PAY $19.99 FOR EACH MONTH?!? I thought it was "get 3 month plan for $19.99 &amp; nothing but $19.99 cuz this is supposed to be the better deal &amp; you only pay $19.99 once every 3 months because Julep"
> 
> What a disappointment, I'm definitely not switching over to Maven Luxe now.


What Jenn said, but I don't remember every seeing it offered for $19.99, only as $60 since it was a 3 month prepay only thing but I can see how the whole thing is confusing.  I wish for the first month they would let us all view it so we could see what the options look like.  From what I've heard it mainly gives you options of swapping out the current months stuff with old stuff - that doesn't appeal to me.  I get that there wouldn't be additional new products there, but Julep has soooo many products so really they should have a lot more options than it sounds like there are if they want to make it more enticing.  Granted, I didn't switch over yet, so this is all just my read on what I've seen posted so far.  I guess it's kind of fine line for them to offer the customization but not _too customizable_ that people stop placing other orders throughout the month.


----------



## button6004 (May 21, 2014)

I skipped. I have enough Jules for a free box, but other than the one stardust color I wasnt feeling any of the options.  Here's hoping my birthday month of July will offer some better options!!


----------



## Flowerfish (May 21, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> What Jenn said, but I don't remember every seeing it offered for $19.99, only as $60 since it was a 3 month prepay only thing but I can see how the whole thing is confusing.  I wish for the first month they would let us all view it so we could see what the options look like.  From what I've heard it mainly gives you options of swapping out the current months stuff with old stuff - that doesn't appeal to me.  I get that there wouldn't be additional new products there, but Julep has soooo many products so really they should have a lot more options than it sounds like there are if they want to make it more enticing.  Granted, I didn't switch over yet, so this is all just my read on what I've seen posted so far.  I guess it's kind of fine line for them to offer the customization but not _too customizable_ that people stop placing other orders throughout the month.


The 3 month pre-pay is the plan I switched to (not the maven luxe). Yesterday I was able to swap out for any of the new products or a selection of older products. To me it is a better deal since I am still paying $19.99 per box and being able to choose the exact items I want. The only thing I couldn't swap in was the add on Katerina, that was still only available as an add-on. Another thing I noticed was being able to swap in 3 of the same thing if I wanted. I like this plan  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sylarana (May 21, 2014)

Me too. Very content with the customization and skipping despite prepaying option. Only wish they would include the add-ons as swap ins. Then, it would be perfect.

I have space for about 25 more bottles of julep in my nail caddy. Once they are filled, I'm not allowed to get more until space is available. At least, that is my pathetic plan of trying to discipline myself. So, I'm glad I won't be forced to get unwanted colours anymore ...


----------



## Jaly (May 21, 2014)

Flowerfish said:


> The 3 month pre-pay is the plan I switched to (not the maven luxe). Yesterday I was able to swap out for any of the new products or a selection of older products. To me it is a better deal since I am still paying $19.99 per box and being able to choose the exact items I want. The only thing I couldn't swap in was the add on Katerina, that was still only available as an add-on. Another thing I noticed was being able to swap in 3 of the same thing if I wanted. I like this plan  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





sylarana said:


> Me too. Very content with the customization and skipping despite prepaying option. Only wish they would include the add-ons as swap ins. Then, it would be perfect.
> 
> I have space for about 25 more bottles of julep in my nail caddy. Once they are filled, I'm not allowed to get more until space is available. At least, that is my pathetic plan of trying to discipline myself. So, I'm glad I won't be forced to get unwanted colours anymore ...


I also switched to the $60 prepay for 3 months plan.

I switched out my Classic with a Twist purple color for the green/gold nail color.

I am quite happy with the swap and the deal as I retain my skip privilage so my box still cost ms $20 and it'd be colors I actually like vs before, at least one color won't suit my taste...

I have 2 accounts, I opted-in for the 3mths prepay on one account that only have 900 jules, the other account I have 1700 jules so that account will be the old basic box account and I'll wait until a box come along that i like all 3 colors.....  

And tried the plie... it worked REALLY well for me when I am doing my right hand nails...definitely a lot more precision and control compared to before....


----------



## Lyllis (May 21, 2014)

itsoliviaaah said:


> Okay thank you, that makes way more sense. &amp; I don't think Maven Luxe is supposed to be any different from My Maven in terms of different or more products; My Maven is just for 1 month whereas Maven Luxe is the 3 month plan.


That's not quite right, the original blog post explains it well:

It's Here! The Customizable Maven Box of your Dreams

There are two new options for Maven subscribers.

1) My Maven: in terms of what you get, it's just like the existing Maven boxes.  Three products.  The difference is, you can choose which three products you want. So you can pick a nail color from Boho Glam, and one from It Girl, and also get the featured beauty item.  Or get three polishes. Or select from a small assortment of other products.  But the bottom line is, you get three products. 

You have two ways to pay for My Maven. You can pay month to month, as we do now.  It's $24.99 per month.  Or, you can prepay, three months at a time, at $19.99 per month.  So, you are billed $59.97 every three months, or whenever you've gotten three boxes (you can still skip).

2) Maven Luxe: I'm not clear on how many products you get per month, but it's more than three.  It's also customizable.  However many products are included, you can pick and choose the ones you want.

You also have two ways to pay for this.  You can pay $39.99 per month, or you can pre-pay, three months at a time, at $34.99 per month.  So, you are billed $104.97 every three months, or whenever you've gotten three boxes (you can still skip).

I went with the three-month prepay for MyMaven. I liked the three item box, I don't really need more than that.  I think it's a great deal. I'm paying the same $20 per box I always have, but now I have the option to pick the colors I want.  For the first time in a long time, I know I'm going to like everything in the box.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jrodger (May 21, 2014)

Wouldn't usually post so hopefully I am clear. I went for Maven Luxe.

I swapped everything out and swapped in 5 of the Three wishes collection. I added and played with it a bit. As you add products it shows you what in the 60 dollar credit is left to swap in I was pleased with the variety. I added on the O2 combo ( If I put just the base coat it always had the buffer blocks left at the end and I had Jules to cover the dou). Also added on Katrina. Again I used Jules.

For me it is always a few I don't want so this option does work for me and saves me from ultimate and cheaper than always doing extra as addons

I called custumer service it gives 550 Jules and costs 4000 Jules.


----------



## cari12 (May 21, 2014)

I had enough Jules for a free box so I'm going with Core Classics (I'd been wanting back-ups of both the products so I'm so excited they are in a box together!). Added on Jeannine and Harlow and the clean-up tool. I'm planning to switch to the pre-paid My Maven next month, I would've this month after they confirmed the boxes were still 2000 Jules but you couldn't customize the Core Classics box anyway so it made more sense to just stick with the regular option for this month. 

I really like the colors in this collection, but since I went for the polish upgrade for both April and May AND bought a bunch of other polish between Secret Store and swap group stuff I tried to limit myself to the two I loved the most (especially since a good half of my May colors are still in the box, untouched!). Hoping to pick up more next month as add-ons or whenever there is a good sale/promo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## itsoliviaaah (May 22, 2014)

prettylights said:


> I've officially decided to cancel my Julep sub. It's been fun but I just haven't been impressed with a lot of things regarding their company and products lately.
> 
> My boyfriend and I just booked our honeymoon to Punta Cana in December and we want to buy a house in the next year or two, so extra money will be going into savings towards those things.  I have enough nail polish that I could do my nails something different every few days for a year and not repeat at this point...so, yeah, bye Julep!  I'll probably still lurk around the message boards though, ha ha.


You'll be missed! Stick around for some of the future forums, we like hearing your thoughts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## normajean2008 (May 22, 2014)

mgarcia said:


> I skipped too &amp; my skip confirmation went to my junk email folder for some reason. None of my other Julep emails have gone to my junk mail. Maybe the same thing happened to you?


Nope.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I check my spam folder every time something pops up in there.


----------



## Jen Swayze (May 22, 2014)

I got the upgrade and added the base and top coat set and a couple other add ons. I liked the colors this month.


----------



## mgarcia (May 22, 2014)

I actually ended up cancelling my Julep and signing up for the Rainbow Honey $10 monthly sub. I've had Julep for probably 8 or so months &amp; I only actually took two boxes. I figured it was time. But, has anyone else cancelled? I called and the lady said they would cancel my sub and send me an email, but I still haven't gotten an email. I called them yesterday morning.


----------



## sylarana (May 22, 2014)

I think their email system is messed up atm. I never got aconfirmation for my selection either.

Can you check your account and see if it's still active?


----------



## tigerlilly523 (May 22, 2014)

I upgraded to My Maven because I was really unimpressed with the curated boxes this month and I can't skip (I signed up in April, so I can only have one skip every 6 months). These colors are so wrong for summer, in my opinion. I was hoping they'd do something bright and fun.

But anyway I chose to pay month-by-month because $60 is a lot more to pay up front, figuring I'd switch to pre-paying in a couple of months when I can afford it better. Now I'm not sure they're going to let me switch to pre-paying when I'm ready to--it's not clear anywhere whether you can change between pre-paying and paying one month at a time on the new subscription tiers. If they won't let me change later, I'll probably cancel my subscription in the first month after this one that I don't like the colors. Pretty disappointing.


----------



## cari12 (May 22, 2014)

I'm personally glad they went with something a bit different than brights. I feel set on brights after April &amp; May, I think a third month in a row of brights would be overkill and this way they appeal to those who don't love the brights.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 22, 2014)

Now that I saw the additional swatches they posted, I do think they fit for summer.  I'm still fiending for more chunky glitters though (bright colors would be a bonus).  I'm also super curios to see a comparison of Natalia and Reiko.


----------



## mgarcia (May 22, 2014)

sylarana said:


> I think their email system is messed up atm. I never got aconfirmation for my selection either.
> 
> Can you check your account and see if it's still active?


It still looks like it's active. Grr, i guess I'm going to have to call back.


----------



## cari12 (May 22, 2014)

I was curious and had to put March, April, and May together. I can totally see why they didn't do brights


----------



## Lumaday (May 22, 2014)

itsoliviaaah said:


> You'll be missed! Stick around for some of the future forums, we like hearing your thoughts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Awe, that's so sweet, thank you!  I definitely will.  I'm not swearing off Julep polishes so I'll still be interested to see what they come up with in the future!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 22, 2014)

cari12 said:


> I was curious and had to put March, April, and May together. I can totally see why they didn't do brights  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You know someone mentioned a couple of months ago that Julep had to create products to go out to other retailers like Sephora and QVC because they need to be released before the season -- I thought it was stupid then because a majority of their sales are definitely through their own site, but that theory might actually hold some weight.

OTOH, sometimes it  seems like they just do what they want


----------



## RedBadger (May 22, 2014)

mgarcia said:


> I actually ended up cancelling my Julep and signing up for the Rainbow Honey $10 monthly sub. I've had Julep for probably 8 or so months &amp; I only actually took two boxes. I figured it was time. But, has anyone else cancelled? I called and the lady said they would cancel my sub and send me an email, but I still haven't gotten an email. I called them yesterday morning.


I'm interested to know how it turns out for you (both the cancelling of Julep and the new RH sub.)  I cashed in my Jules on June's box and will cancel next month.  I already signed up for the LAQA monthly polish.


----------



## RedBadger (May 22, 2014)

cari12 said:


> I was curious and had to put March, April, and May together. I can totally see why they didn't do brights  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah, March and April had plenty of brights!  I love looking at the rainbows   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 23, 2014)

Okay, I get confused about about the window closing on the 24th. Like does that mean it will close at the end of the day tomorrow or at the end of today? Do I need to cancel or skip today or can I do it tomorrow? I have 2 to cancel (which I referred myself to get 1000 points, 3 polishes for $3, and a 50% off coupon lol) and I need to skip on my regular account. I've been procrastinating making these calls but if I can spread them out between today and tomorrow, I'd totally rather do that.


----------



## KatieS131 (May 23, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Okay, I get confused about about the window closing on the 24th. Like does that mean it will close at the end of the day tomorrow or at the end of today? Do I need to cancel or skip today or can I do it tomorrow? I have 2 to cancel (which I referred myself to get 1000 points, 3 polishes for $3, and a 50% off coupon lol) and I need to skip mine. I've been procrastinating making these calls but if I can spread them out between today and tomorrow, I'd totally rather do that.


You have until midnight PST tomorrow (the night of the 24th) to skip or cancel.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 23, 2014)

KatieS131 said:


> You have until midnight PST tomorrow (the night of the 24th) to skip or cancel.


YES! Thank you! You just made my day! I do not have time to deal with 3 CS phone calls this morning haha.


----------



## JC327 (May 24, 2014)

Jen S said:


> I got the upgrade and added the base and top coat set and a couple other add ons. I liked the colors this month.


Welcome!


----------



## JC327 (May 24, 2014)

Im thinking of going with Boho Glam but also tempted to skop since im curious about the Rainbow Honey sub.


----------



## skyflower (May 24, 2014)

Skip. I really love these colors though. Hopefully the formula is amazing and I can pick a few of the iridescent chromes in the future.

Upgrade is still so tempting though. Just need to stay strong for a few hours until window closes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (May 24, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Im thinking of going with Boho Glam but also tempted to skop since im curious about the Rainbow Honey sub.


If it's an either-or, it might be too late to skip Julep, but I would honestly go for the Rainbow Honey.  Their stuff is just more *interesting*, and you get a surprising number of other goodies along with the polish.  And I keep thinking it's $15 plus shipping for the mini.  It's not.  It's $10 plus shipping, which is about $3 for me.  And I think you have another week to join RH before the month-end cutoff to join for the June sub!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 25, 2014)

Anyone else tempted by the mystery boxes?

http://www.julep.com/shop/new-arrivals/memorial-day-mystery-game.html

I might go ahead and get $5 -- I like the face wash and I've been wanting to try the sponge. I haven't use the $5 off $20+ yet so I could get it for $20 which is no more than a monthly box...


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 25, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Anyone else tempted by the mystery boxes?
> 
> http://www.julep.com/shop/new-arrivals/memorial-day-mystery-game.html
> 
> I might go ahead and get $5 -- I like the face wash and I've been wanting to try the sponge. I haven't use the $5 off $20+ yet so I could get it for $20 which is no more than a monthly box...


I can't believe I'm saying this but I am tempted by #2 (I want that brush!) &amp; #9 (it's only $10).  I haven't bought a mystery box at all in 2014 but I might give in this time.  

I need to find out what codes are available too.


----------



## Jacksoki (May 25, 2014)

Got the one with the body oil!


----------



## Jacksoki (May 25, 2014)

On the June box topic... I ended up going It Girl this month. The Nail Treatment ended up causing my nails to peel. Boo! So I'm a bit wary of the new base and top coats. Going to wait for your reviews before I get either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sylarana (May 25, 2014)

The body oil is tempting me as well .. though I'd want to use a coupon code. Perk10 doesn't work ...

Does anyone know of a code that can be combined with the mystery boxes?


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (May 25, 2014)

I hate Julep so much right now for what they're doing with the ten mystery boxes because I want half of them and my wallet is screaming NOOOOOOOOO, YOU JUST GOT THE UPGRADE FOR THIS COLLECTION. STOP IT. But I still want half of them.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 25, 2014)

sylarana said:


> The body oil is tempting me as well .. though I'd want to use a coupon code. Perk10 doesn't work ...
> 
> Does anyone know of a code that can be combined with the mystery boxes?


The OILPERK code works, add the Bare Face Cleansing Oil to cart with boxes and it takes off the price of the oil.


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 25, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> The OILPERK code works, add the Bare Face Cleansing Oil to cart with boxes and it takes off the price of the oil.





sylarana said:


> The body oil is tempting me as well .. though I'd want to use a coupon code. Perk10 doesn't work ...
> 
> Does anyone know of a code that can be combined with the mystery boxes?


I'm trying to order Mystery box 2 and Perk10 won't work for me either.

Anyone know of a code?


----------



## Lumaday (May 25, 2014)

Darn, I called Friday to cancel my sub and was on hold forever and then had to hang up when I got a work call.  So I called yesterday and they were closed!  I left a message saying I wanted to cancel and it was before midnight yesterday, so I really really hope they actually cancel me before I get charged.  Just in case they don't I went with CWAT and added Saaya to use the last of my Jules, but forgot to add my Jules for it, darn!  I really messed this all up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 25, 2014)

prettylights said:


> Darn, I called Friday to cancel my sub and was on hold forever and then had to hang up when I got a work call.  So I called yesterday and they were closed!  I left a message saying I wanted to cancel and it was before midnight yesterday, so I really really hope they actually cancel me before I get charged.  Just in case they don't I went with CWAT and added Saaya to use the last of my Jules, but forgot to add my Jules for it, darn!  I really messed this all up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I didn't realize they closed at 1:00 yesterday. So early! I had 2 accounts I opened just to get extra intro boxes for really cheap and to give myself jules for referrals and I just left cancellation messages for both of them. I'm not sure if it will work, but I did notice that the card used for both accounts happens to be one that Barclays randomly closed and sent me a replacement for so it won't even work if they try to charge it. On my actual account, I called the day before and they skipped me even though it was my second month.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 25, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> I can't believe I'm saying this but I am tempted by #2 (I want that brush!) &amp; #9 (it's only $10).  I haven't bought a mystery box at all in 2014 but I might give in this time.
> 
> I need to find out what codes are available too.


#9 is tempting me too, although I'm guessing with a $30 value it'll just be two polishes. I actually want that Taylor one. It sounds like the other one would be a splatter, but I don't know of any splatters they might have had.


----------



## CurlyTails (May 25, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Anyone else tempted by the mystery boxes?
> 
> http://www.julep.com/shop/new-arrivals/memorial-day-mystery-game.html
> 
> I might go ahead and get $5 -- I like the face wash and I've been wanting to try the sponge. I haven't use the $5 off $20+ yet so I could get it for $20 which is no more than a monthly box...


I'm thinking about this box as well.


----------



## KatieS131 (May 25, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> #9 is tempting me too, although I'm guessing with a $30 value it'll just be two polishes. I actually want that Taylor one. It sounds like the other one would be a splatter, but I don't know of any splatters they might have had.


 This is the mystery box I got! I haven't gotten a mystery box in a really long time but for $10 I really like Taylor and thought I'd take a chance!


----------



## itsoliviaaah (May 25, 2014)

Damn it...these mystery boxes look sick! Idk if I wanna risk anything though!


----------



## CurlyTails (May 25, 2014)

I went for it and got Box #5. I figure even if the rest of the box is a bust I'll at least have gotten my money's worth.


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (May 25, 2014)

I ended up getting box #1 with Taryn and the green clutch because I'm growing fond of clutches, Taryn is one of my favorite polishes ever, and if I'm going to get sucked into one of these boxes, I want one with a higher value/price so I have a higher chance of getting something worth the price.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> #4 and #5 were serious temptations, but the cuticle stuff isn't a big deal to me and I got what I wanted from 5--the oil--with the oil perk code. #2 would have been my box if I hadn't gotten that particular clutch during their Oscars promotion and I liked blush at all.

It's going to be so much fun to see the spoilers start coming out in the next week or so.


----------



## jennm149 (May 25, 2014)

Going to skip the mystery boxes, but hoping that greens from the March boxes make an appearance in the Secret Store, like the Feb pinks did last month.


----------



## sylarana (May 25, 2014)

Fyi .. you can also use perk10 to add onto a box valued $20 or higher. So, if you wanted to add another full price polish, you'd only have to pay 1,20 for it.

Still debating either the beach one our the guava one ... the beach one seems like a really nice deal .. though their full price are way too inflated.


----------



## cari12 (May 26, 2014)

I went for #4 and used the oilperk code with it. For $25 I know I'm getting Vanish, the cuticle pusher, and the face oil for sure and that alone is totally worth it. The extras in the mystery box will be a bonus even if they are dupes, but I'm hoping for at least one new product or shade of polish otherwise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angienharry (May 26, 2014)

Skipping this month, but the mystery box may be calling my name.


----------



## chelsealady (May 26, 2014)

I did box four and ten with the oil perk. Mostly for gifts. My mother in law wants a cuticle pusher. The oil cleanser will go into my midsummer night's swap present.


----------



## Caroleeal (May 26, 2014)

What's this oil perk that you are mentioning?  I was wondering if there were any codes that were working on these mystery boxes.


----------



## latinafeminista (May 26, 2014)

I can't get OILPERK to work, help!


----------



## sylarana (May 26, 2014)

I just used it (and am blaming you guys if my husband decides to throw me out in a bit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) ... Julep and MUT in combo is deadly to my finances.

Anyways, you add the facial cleaning oil to your cart and put in a mystery box (or other things) for $20 (I think) .. and then you can use oilperk to get the oil for free. Has to be in the cart though!


----------



## estefany (May 26, 2014)

AAAH! last day for the mystery boxes.

#7!! Sparkles!! so hard to resist..


----------



## itsoliviaaah (May 26, 2014)

Thanks to my terrible funds at the current moment, I will respectfully pass on the mystery box offers. Which sucks, but it's for the best. My wallet needs to breathe; I just purchased the lip primer &amp; Deep Cleanse set so I could get a free gift of the Luxe Skin crap, &amp; I also used Perk10 to get the Foot Doctors set which had been on my wish list for quite some time. #5 is my favorite number but it wouldn't make sense to fork over $25 after I just purchased a refill, &amp; #2 is the most enticing to me but $40 is too steep for me right now. &amp; I freak out about getting dupes like no other, so the mystery box concept itself is always an anxiety trap. So I'll just sit back &amp; wait eagerly for other buyers to share what they received.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## erinenvyy (May 26, 2014)

I forgot to skip this month, so I guess I'm getting Bombshell. On the plus side, I do need a new base coat.


----------



## CurlyTails (May 26, 2014)

I decided to get Mystery Box #3 as well and used the oil perk code. I figure there might be some Summerswap potential between the two boxes.


----------



## estefany (May 26, 2014)

I ordered Mystery Box #7 and added "Rebel".. I am in need of silvers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I used perk30


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 26, 2014)

After the Lucky Mystery boxes I decided no more mystery stuff from Julep. So far I've been holding strong and this time around I have at least one thing from almost all of the boxes, so it stands to reason that whatever else is in them is probably also a dupe for me. So I feel comfortable skipping.


----------



## skyflower (May 26, 2014)

I want mystery box 4 but I am afraid it's going to have the o2 nail treatment that caused my finger nails to split (almost like delamination since it split in layers). Waiting for spoilers since I already have 2 bottles not getting any love.


----------



## cari12 (May 27, 2014)

skyflower said:


> I want mystery box 4 but I am afraid it's going to have the o2 nail treatment that caused my finger nails to split (almost like delamination since it split in layers). Waiting for spoilers since I already have 2 bottles not getting any love.


It won't have the oxygen treatment since that's in box #8 and there are no product/polish overlaps. Also I think they are ending the sale soon so there likely won't be spoilers first this time.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (May 27, 2014)

I've learned not to trust mystery boxes, so I didn't buy any this time. I kind of hope this group of boxes are amazing, because I want to be convinced to buy mystery items again. They can be so fun!


----------



## Jayna119 (May 27, 2014)

If anyone is still interested the Julep Memorial Mystery Game boxes are still available! I just got box #5.  I hope it was worth the money!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moonittude (May 27, 2014)

Does anyone know when they are going to start shipping this month's boxes? I've skipped so many times in a row, that I can't remember. I usually get it really fast, after it ships. But I did pick out a custom box this month, so maybe it will take longer. I guess we don't know the answer to that yet, since this is the first month. I am really looking forward to the green-gold one.

Here's what I ordered if anyone is curious:



> _Includes:_
> 
> Bergen
> Harlow
> ...


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 27, 2014)

Moonittude said:


> Does anyone know when they are going to start shipping this month's boxes? I've skipped so many times in a row, that I can't remember. I usually get it really fast, after it ships. But I did pick out a custom box this month, so maybe it will take longer. I guess we don't know the answer to that yet, since this is the first month. I am really looking forward to the green-gold one.
> 
> Here's what I ordered if anyone is curious:


I've already seen some on Instagram so apparently they've already started. I think the bulk of them will be packed and shipped either today or tomorrow though, and they're shipped 2-Day Priority so they should be arriving this week or early next week.


----------



## Lumaday (May 27, 2014)

I guess my cancellation from Saturday went through because I received an email today confirming they canceled me, and I have not gotten charged for the box this month yet.

Kind of bittersweet!  I have 2 other email addresses I use though so I could always sign up again in the future.


----------



## cari12 (May 27, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I've already seen some on Instagram so apparently they've already started. I think the bulk of them will be packed and shipped either today or tomorrow though, and they're shipped 2-Day Priority so they should be arriving this week or early next week.


I just checked and I only see the welcome boxes and some May boxes, can you PIP a couple??


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 27, 2014)

cari12 said:


> I just checked and I only see the welcome boxes and some May boxes, can you PIP a couple??


One of them at first glance looked like this month's colors, but I don't think it is. Whoops!


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 27, 2014)

I went ahead and got the box with the oil and used oilperk. I go through that stuff like crazy and it is my favorite cleanser--using it and then a liquid to foam cleanser has saved my skin. So $25 for two plus whatever else comes in the box makes it worthwhile to me.


----------



## latinafeminista (May 27, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I went ahead and got the box with the oil and used oilperk. I go through that stuff like crazy and it is my favorite cleanser--using it and then a liquid to foam cleanser has saved my skin. So $25 for two plus whatever else comes in the box makes it worthwhile to me.


That's exactly what I did! I never want to be without it b/c like you said, it does miracles for the skin, so these are my 3rd and 4th backups now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hrhvittoria (May 27, 2014)

Usually I get billed on the 27th. The only months I haven't are for the May box --when I got my box a week late--and now this time, for the June box. This makes me really nervous and I hope this doesn't mean my box will be late again.


----------



## cari12 (May 27, 2014)

edited: TOTALLY not on the Birchbox forum anymore. Whoops! haha!

But in related news. No monthly box tracking yet, but the first mystery box I ordered (#4) has shipped and is due to arrive by the end of the week!


----------



## estefany (May 27, 2014)

cari12 said:


> But in related news. No monthly box tracking yet, but the first mystery box I ordered (#4) has shipped and is due to arrive by the end of the week!


Lucky you! My order says it is still processing :/


----------



## meaganola (May 27, 2014)

hrhvittoria said:


> Usually I get billed on the 27th. The only months I haven't are for the May box --when I got my box a week late--and now this time, for the June box. This makes me really nervous and I hope this doesn't mean my box will be late again.


I haven't been charged yet, either.  The sad thing is that I'm so ambivalent about getting these polishes now that I'm half-hoping that they forget to charge me and don't send my box.


----------



## hrhvittoria (May 27, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I haven't been charged yet, either.  The sad thing is that I'm so ambivalent about getting these polishes now that I'm half-hoping that they forget to charge me and don't send my box.


Apparently they did try to bill, but the billing failed...? This is really weird. I had MORE than enough in my bank account and I've checked my banking info, and lo and behold, NO FUCKING AUTHS FROM JULEP. Looks like I'll be calling their happy asses tomorrow.


----------



## hrhvittoria (May 27, 2014)

And I didn't even get an email to alert me of the so-called billing failure (the julep site said billing failed). Julep, get your shit together.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (May 28, 2014)

The Secret Store is open! I skipped so I don't have easy access, but I saw a screenshot of Kathy, the new birthstone. It looks just like Love minus the red glitter.

Also, Rae is available in a trio with Camille and Freedom top coat.

There are two $9.99 mysteries worth $42 (so, three polishes), and one $14.99 mystery worth slightly more.

...And now Julep's site turned wonky on me so nothing is viewable. Weird.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (May 28, 2014)

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/kathy-pearl-for-june.html

This should be the direct link to Kathy, whenever the site starts working again. According to the fb group, it's not just me and everyone's having trouble with it.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 28, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> http://www.julep.com/secret-store/kathy-pearl-for-june.html
> 
> This should be the direct link to Kathy, whenever the site starts working again. According to the fb group, it's not just me and everyone's having trouble with it.


Thanks for the headsup! Seems the whole account section is down right now.


----------



## MissTrix (May 28, 2014)

I just grabbed Kathy and the Rae of Light set.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (May 28, 2014)

Omg I need Kathy!!! I hope it doesn't sell out in the secret store  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennm149 (May 28, 2014)

misstrix said:


> I just grabbed Kathy and the Rae of Light set.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too -- and I don't even like the Freedom top coat.  When this order comes in, I'll have about 4 or 5 of them.  But Rae is so pretty, and I missed it the first time around, figuring it would be back.


----------



## MissTrix (May 28, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> Me too -- and I don't even like the Freedom top coat.  When this order comes in, I'll have about 4 or 5 of them.  But Rae is so pretty, and I missed it the first time around, figuring it would be back.


Exactly! I'm not a fan of the topcoat either but there was no way I was going to let Rae pass me by again. lol


----------



## hrhvittoria (May 28, 2014)

So I called customer service and they can't re-run billing manually anymore. OKAY. So I have to wait for it to re-run tomorrow. sigh.


----------



## JC327 (May 28, 2014)

meaganola said:


> If it's an either-or, it might be too late to skip Julep, but I would honestly go for the Rainbow Honey.  Their stuff is just more *interesting*, and you get a surprising number of other goodies along with the polish.  And I keep thinking it's $15 plus shipping for the mini.  It's not.  It's $10 plus shipping, which is about $3 for me.  And I think you have another week to join RH before the month-end cutoff to join for the June sub!


Thanks so much for your advice! I completely forgot to skip Julep this month but i really want to try Rainbow Honey.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 28, 2014)

Shannon is now available for purchase on Julep http://www.julep.com/shannon.html


----------



## shy32 (May 28, 2014)

Are there any promo codes that we can use in the secret store?


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 28, 2014)

shy32 said:


> Are there any promo codes that we can use in the secret store?


You can use all the ones floating around as long as you combine secret store stuff with regular store stuff.

PERK30 - 30% off (I hear this only takes off non-Secret Store stuff now)

PERK10 - for $10 off $20+

PERK2FOR1 - For BOGO full priced polish, or $11.20 off $22 or more (One must be non-Secret Store)

OILPERK - For free Bare Face with $20+ purchase (Must add to cart for discount to apply)

ETA: If you've used any of these previously on your account they cannot be used again or combined


----------



## shy32 (May 28, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> You can use all the ones floating around as long as you combine secret store stuff with regular store stuff.
> 
> PERK30 - 30% off (I hear this only takes off non-Secret Store stuff now)
> 
> ...


Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jmroberts87 (May 29, 2014)

Has anyone else that chose the 3-month prepaid my maven sub been charged? I was only charged for my box and an add on (total of $35) rather than the $60 for the 3 months plus my add on cost. Just curious if this has been the case for anyone else. Has anyone gotten a shipping notice for their June box yet?


----------



## Margiee (May 29, 2014)

Has anyone who ordered a mystery box gotten shipping notice yet?  I ordered on Monday and was charged sometime yesterday, but don't think I have gotten an e-mail and can't find a way to check from my account orders history.  So excited and hopeful for this mystery box, I've been skipping because they have been less than satisfactory lately, but hoping these hints (which all looked like good stuff!) signal an aboutface on that trend.


----------



## tigerlilly523 (May 29, 2014)

Margiee said:


> Has anyone who ordered a mystery box gotten shipping notice yet?  I ordered on Monday and was charged sometime yesterday, but don't think I have gotten an e-mail and can't find a way to check from my account orders history.  So excited and hopeful for this mystery box, I've been skipping because they have been less than satisfactory lately, but hoping these hints (which all looked like good stuff!) signal an aboutface on that trend.


I haven't even been charged for my June box or my Mystery Box (I got #10) yet, let alone gotten shipping confirmation. My order history never updates, even for orders I received a long time ago. It still says pending or processing, you just have to check for the e-mail. It might have gone to Promotions instead of Primary, if you have Gmail. Mine always do. Seems like this customization thing is slowing them down EVEN MORE than usual.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 29, 2014)

Jmroberts87 said:


> Has anyone else that chose the 3-month prepaid my maven sub been charged? I was only charged for my box and an add on (total of $35) rather than the $60 for the 3 months plus my add on cost. Just curious if this has been the case for anyone else. Has anyone gotten a shipping notice for their June box yet?


I heard they are packing and shipping Maven boxes at the end of this week and next week. Why they haven't already started seems like a bad sign to me, but I hope things go more smoothly this month.


----------



## sylarana (May 29, 2014)

Just got an email apologizing for a delay in billing (due to a glitch). They said, they'll process the rest of my box billing today and will give me 300 Jules for the inconvenience. Since, I haven't even thought about when they take my money and certainly don't mind them taking more time in doing so .. I'm happy.

They sent me a shipping notice about my Mystery box 2 days ago .. nothing yet for the Maven box. But, with the first month of customization, I was expecting a bit of a delay anyways. And, as long as they don't use DHL for those boxes, they get to me within 2-3 days.


----------



## chelsealady (May 29, 2014)

Margiee said:


> Has anyone who ordered a mystery box gotten shipping notice yet? I ordered on Monday and was charged sometime yesterday, but don't think I have gotten an e-mail and can't find a way to check from my account orders history. So excited and hopeful for this mystery box, I've been skipping because they have been less than satisfactory lately, but hoping these hints (which all looked like good stuff!) signal an aboutface on that trend.


I've been charged for both my mystery boxes and my monthly box. I've gotten shipping on the mystery box. It is supposed to be here next week.


----------



## CurlyTails (May 29, 2014)

I have a shipping email for one mystery box (#5) but not the other one.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 30, 2014)

Even though last month was my first with Julep, my order was such a debacle, I feel so relieved to be skipping this month. I still have to find out what's happening with a 7 item order from the first week of May where all they sent me was a box filled with the little packing streamers and an emery board.


----------



## Sun8shin3 (May 30, 2014)

Hi Everyone, 

Has anyone gotten a shipping code yet?  I know its only mid-day Pacific time.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 30, 2014)

Sun8shin3 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Has anyone gotten a shipping code yet?  I know its only mid-day Pacific time.


Nope, but I wonder if their email confirmation problems that were happening during the selection window were carried over into shipping as well.


----------



## DragonChick (May 30, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Nope, but I wonder if their email confirmation problems that were happening during the selection window were carried over into shipping as well.


I'm going to say this is the issue. I just called and the gal I talked to said they started shipping on the 28th and will still be shipping out next week. She did give me my tracking # over the phone, which shows that it was shipped yesterday via DHL--&gt;USPS from Auburn and not NJ like the boxes have been shipping from lately.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 30, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> I'm going to say this is the issue. I just called and the gal I talked to said they started shipping on the 28th and will still be shipping out next week. She did give me my tracking # over the phone, which shows that it was shipped yesterday via DHL--&gt;USPS from Auburn and not NJ like the boxes have been shipping from lately.


That's so weird. I have never had a problem getting their emails, even the selection window confirmation I got, albeit an hour later. Something wonky must have happened with their system. Hopefully mine will just surprise show up today or tomorrow.


----------



## Sun8shin3 (May 30, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> I'm going to say this is the issue. I just called and the gal I talked to said they started shipping on the 28th and will still be shipping out next week. She did give me my tracking # over the phone, which shows that it was shipped yesterday via DHL--&gt;USPS from Auburn and not NJ like the boxes have been shipping from lately.


Hey that is good news!  Maybe my box will be here next week,  woot woot.  Thanks DragonChick for sharing


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (May 30, 2014)

Did you all get the email where they said they are changing the rewards program? From what I can tell. They are getting rid of Jules and only giving a $15 voucher to people who get others to sign up. What about people like me who don't want a blog. This is so stupid. I really feel like I want to cancel.

ETA: Okay. I'm kind of wrong. They are getting rid of Jules for referrals. They will still give them out whenever you take a box. Still kinda silly if you ask me.


----------



## Saffyra (May 30, 2014)

Margiee said:


> Has anyone who ordered a mystery box gotten shipping notice yet?  I ordered on Monday and was charged sometime yesterday, but don't think I have gotten an e-mail and can't find a way to check from my account orders history.  So excited and hopeful for this mystery box, I've been skipping because they have been less than satisfactory lately, but hoping these hints (which all looked like good stuff!) signal an aboutface on that trend.


I got my shipping notice a few days ago.  It's DHL.

Mine will be here tomorrow!  I got two Mystery boxes #7 and #9.  Should I post spoilers in here?


----------



## estefany (May 30, 2014)

Spoilers please, @Saffyra.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I go the Mystery box #7 but have not yet gotten a shipping notice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Margiee (May 31, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I got my shipping notice a few days ago.  It's DHL.
> 
> Mine will be here tomorrow!  I got two Mystery boxes #7 and #9.  Should I post spoilers in here?


YAY! I am so excited for you, please post spoilers because I still haven't gotten any yet and want to live vicariously (and I got box #5 so I'm curious what's in the others)


----------



## TooMuchElectric (May 31, 2014)

Memorial Day Mystery Spoilers so far:



Spoiler



#1 $40 Taryn, mint green  bag, ...

#2 $40 peach bellini blush, blush brush, bronze sequin clutch, blotting papers, eyelash curler, eye glider duo, Sabrina, Stella, and Ingrid.

#3 $25 beach tonic, 2 hair ties, mini rock star creme, swatch sticks, Whitney, Payton, Nellie and Nadia

#4 $25 vanish, cuticle pusher, ...

#5 $25 bare face oil, konjac sponge, ...

#6 $15 mint pedi creme, toe separators, ...

#7 $15 Roz, Missy, ...

#8 $15 oxygen nail treatment, Sheila,...

#9 $10 Taylor, ...

#10 $10 Harriet, ...


----------



## Saffyra (May 31, 2014)

Okay heres the spoilers for #7 and #9!

#9



Spoiler



Max- Splatter!  Black and white Graffiti Top Coat.  Taylor- Cool Mediterranean Blue.  Buffer Blocks



#7



Spoiler



Missy- Titanium Metallic. Kamala- Orangey brownish shimmer. Not the official description but I can't find the real one anywhereRoz- Cranberry Shimmer. Cuticle Sticks.



If I can figure out the picture thing, I'll try to get photos up.

Edited: Oh bother.  I can't figure out how to get the photos in a spoiler and I also can't figure out how to make them NOT HUGE!


----------



## jesemiaud (May 31, 2014)

I never did get a shipping notice, but I did get my June box today.

The surprise was



Spoiler



3 pixie sticks


----------



## CurlyTails (May 31, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> I never did get a shipping notice, but I did get my June box today.
> 
> The surprise was
> 
> ...


Same here.


----------



## estefany (May 31, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Okay heres the spoilers for #7 and #9!
> 
> #9
> 
> ...


Woo! thanks for the spoilers. I am very happy with #7  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Glad I chose that one.


----------



## Sun8shin3 (May 31, 2014)

I never got a shipping notice but I got my June box today too.  The colors are really pretty - Phia, Harlow &amp; Natalia.


----------



## Karly65 (May 31, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Memorial Day Mystery Spoilers so far:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting the mystery box spoilers everyone. 
The #4 &amp; 6 mystery boxes are my first ever order from Julep. Reading what is in some of the other boxes is making me more excited to see what is in mine. Tracking so far says either Monday, Tuesday or Wednesday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edited to fix crappy autocorrect! wth iPad, shysters instead of mystery?


----------



## CaliMel (May 31, 2014)

Ryan Chamberlain said:


> Did you all get the email where they said they are changing the rewards program? From what I can tell. They are getting rid of Jules and only giving a $15 voucher to people who get others to sign up. What about people like me who don't want a blog. This is so stupid. I really feel like I want to cancel.
> 
> ETA: Okay. I'm kind of wrong. They are getting rid of Jules for referrals. They will still give them out whenever you take a box. Still kinda silly if you ask me.


Sounds like they are switching back to their original referral program model then. Originally you used to get a gift card code for referrals, no jules. Then they switched to the Jules.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 31, 2014)

Ryan Chamberlain said:


> Did you all get the email where they said they are changing the rewards program? From what I can tell. They are getting rid of Jules and only giving a $15 voucher to people who get others to sign up. What about people like me who don't want a blog. This is so stupid. I really feel like I want to cancel.
> 
> ETA: Okay. I'm kind of wrong. They are getting rid of Jules for referrals. They will still give them out whenever you take a box. Still kinda silly if you ask me.


Weird! I wonder if you can use the $15 towards monthly boxes?


----------



## itsoliviaaah (May 31, 2014)

WTF JULEP. WHY DON'T I HAVE MY DAMN BOX YET.
I always get it on the 30th, it is the 31st. Tomorrow's a Sunday, which means no post. I got charged for the box &amp; I know this because I checked my bank account yesterday. &amp; not only do I not have shipping information but the shipping information I do have for my damn free gift of the Luxe Repair set hasn't been updated at all. I was supposed to receive it on Thursday, &amp; now it says it's in Reno? What the hell is this!!!


----------



## itsoliviaaah (May 31, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Memorial Day Mystery Spoilers so far:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, looks like I would've loved #2 after all...


----------



## AngieBangie (May 31, 2014)

Hi, I'm new here and I just got box #4. How do I post the spoiler thing. I'm very happy with it. Best mystery box I have received.


----------



## AngieBangie (May 31, 2014)

BOX #4

Ava, Fiore, Lois, Tania and Barbara

Vanish drops and cuticle pusher


----------



## chelsealady (May 31, 2014)

AngieBangie said:


> Hi, I'm new here and I just got box #4. How do I post the spoiler thing. I'm very happy with it. Best mystery box I have received.



[spoiler ]THIS IS MY SPOILER INFO[/spoiler ] but take out the space. I love that box.


----------



## Saffyra (May 31, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Okay heres the spoilers for #7 and #9!
> 
> #9
> 
> ...


Sorry about that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

Also, I did NOT link that word in my post.  That is an ad I did NOT put in there and I'm not happy to see words I've written being linked to ads.  Please don't do this to us.


----------



## meaganola (May 31, 2014)

Oh, wow, I just got tracking for my June box!  And it looks like it shipped out on Thursday from the Auburn facility.  Or it's also entirely possible that it left NJ, never entered the tracking system, went to Auburn DHL facility, and *then* started getting tracked on Thursday.  (DHL/DHL-to-USPS packages coming to me always go through Auburn no matter where they came from.)  I might get it Wednesday!  I might have the energy to change my polish by that time!  (The first two workdays of the month are always killers, and when those two days are a Monday/Tuesday combo, we don't recover until Wednesday or sometimes even Thursday.)


----------



## wadedl (Jun 1, 2014)

Just received my Julep tracking it should be here Monday.


----------



## Jayna119 (Jun 1, 2014)

Just got my shipping confirmation and tracking #'s! The are for my June Box and Memorial Day Mystery Box #5.  I still haven't a tracking # for another box that I ordered the day after the mystery box, but I'm hoping it will be here next week, too.  I think I'm going to have to take a *short* break from Julep because I'm sure to be on nail polish overload.  And lets hope that I don't get any duplicates.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 1, 2014)

I received tracking tonight for my secret store order but no word on my June box yet. I have a feeling it has already shipped and I just never received a notification. If not, no worries here. I know I'll get it eventually. There are people having kittens in the fb group over not receiving their boxes yet. Christ people, it's not even June yet.  

ETA: Hilarious! Moments after posting I received notice that my June box shipped. I should have it on Monday.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Jun 1, 2014)

It's always amusing to me how some people start freaking out within 10 minutes of being billed that they don't have shipping info. Birchbox and Ipsy bill the 1st and ship closer to the 10th and the world doesn't end. Lol! I have 2 mystery boxes and my June box coming Monday - I got tracking for 2/3 when they were already in my city. The other one sent tracking 2 days before it updated in the USPS system. Either way, it's all coming! I may even have my first spoiler free mystery boxes since the two I ordered haven't shown up anywhere yet :-D


----------



## cari12 (Jun 1, 2014)

Oops spoke too soon! Just saw a spoiler for one of my boxes on the previous page  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## acostakk (Jun 1, 2014)

Apparently my June box arrived today, but I had it sent to my moms address since we're mid-move. I never got shipping notification at all. Hmmmmm....go ahead and paint my nails tonight? Or wait for my new pretties tomorrow? Choices, choices.


----------



## estefany (Jun 1, 2014)

I just received Julep tracking number too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (Jun 1, 2014)

I don't have my June box or a tracking number for it, so all I can do is sit around impatiently and wait! I'm expecting my mystery box within the next three days (I chose #1 and spoilers have made me genuinely excited for it because it's a good box for me) and hope both boxes show up on the same day so my family can be boggled by it all.


----------



## Margiee (Jun 1, 2014)

I got my tracking number and my mystery box #5 should be here next week.  Hopefully the good mystery box trend continues, I'm so excited for this one!


----------



## CurlyTails (Jun 1, 2014)

I got tracking for my second mystery box.  The first one should be here on Tuesday, I think.  I also got the tracking for the June box that was delivered yesterday.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 1, 2014)

Got my box yesterday, it's time for me to cancel. I got enough polish to last me a long while.

Can you cancel anytime?


----------



## hrhvittoria (Jun 1, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> Got my box yesterday, it's time for me to cancel. I got enough polish to last me a long while.
> 
> Can you cancel anytime?


Yep  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Flowerfish (Jun 2, 2014)

I haven't received tracking yet, but I'm not too concerned.  What's quite interesting is that I can't really remember what I am getting this month.  I'm going to be surprising myself   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 2, 2014)

If the tracking info they sent me is correct, my monthly box is coming to NJ from Washington via DHL. I haven't received anything that's regular USPS in months, including my Maven shipments. Nor do they seem to be using the warehouse facility in MD to send me stuff.


----------



## disconik (Jun 2, 2014)

If I had my julep sent to home instead of work I would've had my box saturday!  It supposed to be redelivered here today.  I forgot what box I even took or if I did add-ons.


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Jun 2, 2014)

I tried the new base coat and it works really well for me.  My nails shred in layers if they don't have strengthener and polish on them so I have always found the O2 treatment helps to keep them strong.  The new O2 basecoat is keeping my nails strong and the Julep polish I put on it (the new copper one Natalia) really sticks to it.  I have used Orly Bonder but I think that at least for Julep polish the O2 works better.


----------



## Lumaday (Jun 2, 2014)

Sun8shin3 said:


> I tried the new base coat and it works really well for me.  My nails shred in layers if they don't have strengthener and polish on them so I have always found the O2 treatment helps to keep them strong.  The new O2 basecoat is keeping my nails strong and the Julep polish I put on it (the new copper one Natalia) really sticks to it.  I have used Orly Bonder but I think that at least for Julep polish the O2 works better.


Great to hear about the base coat, I might look into picking that up.  I have been using OPI Nail Envy in Original and Maintenance (switching off every other manicure) as a base and it has definitely helped with my nails breaking and shredding, and they seem to be growing a little more quickly. It also works well as a general base coat to prevent staining.  I change my polish every 3+4 days so I'm not quite sure about the longevity of a manicure with that, but I don't get any chips usually until the day I change it anyway.  They are a little pricey so if I can find the Julep one on sale I might pick it up for when my OPI runs out.


----------



## Pixikins (Jun 2, 2014)

Well never received a shipping email or tracking number and my box showed up today....got the my maven box, and everything was right....except I got 2 additional polishes I didn't order or pay for. Weird


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 2, 2014)

pixikins said:


> Well never received a shipping email or tracking number and my box showed up today....got the my maven box, and everything was right....except I got 2 additional polishes I didn't order or pay for. Weird


If they were Veronica and Marjorie, they are for taking three add ons this month as a bonus.


----------



## chelsealady (Jun 2, 2014)

I got my maven box today. I got the polish only upgrade. The only one I'm not sold on is Bergen. It looks a little flat in the bottle but I'll see what it looks like swatched.


----------



## Pixikins (Jun 2, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> If they were Veronica and Marjorie, they are for taking three add ons this month as a bonus.


Thank You :* Saved me a call to CS to tell them they sent me someone else's order


----------



## Pixikins (Jun 2, 2014)

Oh and new Coupon code...doesn't work on secret store yada yada yada 30% with code SPRINGPERK


----------



## tigerlilly523 (Jun 2, 2014)

So, my tracking says my box should be here between Tuesday and Thursday, but it got here today. And this is what it looked like. I'm kinda pissed.


----------



## KatieS131 (Jun 2, 2014)

tigerlilly523 said:


> So, my tracking says my box should be here between Tuesday and Thursday, but it got here today. And this is what it looked like. I'm kinda pissed.


That is terrible packing! I can't believe they sent a monthly box (or anything, really) in a box like that. At least nothing broke?


----------



## disconik (Jun 2, 2014)

tigerlilly523 said:


> So, my tracking says my box should be here between Tuesday and Thursday, but it got here today. And this is what it looked like. I'm kinda pissed.


That's not cool AT ALL.  

On the bright side... I'm jealous that you got red and purple pixy stix!  I got 2 blues and an orange.


----------



## sylarana (Jun 2, 2014)

My monthly maven box is still mia .. I think I'll check back with CS as I've received no notice or anything? Usually, I get the box super fast.

However, I got my mystery box and I love it. The one with the beach oil. No dupe and colours I like.


----------



## disconik (Jun 2, 2014)

I wish I could swatch really quickly but I can right now at work.   But, y'all... Jennine is freaking BEAUTIFUL! So glad I added it on to my CWaT box!  I was just going to do a little swipe of each one at lunch to check out the colors.  Started with Jeannine and ended up doing a full on two coat mani since it dries so quickly and it didn't need any clean up.  this polish was fate for me!


----------



## chelsealady (Jun 2, 2014)

tigerlilly523 said:


> So, my tracking says my box should be here between Tuesday and Thursday, but it got here today. And this is what it looked like. I'm kinda pissed.


What the....? I would be pissed to. Did it come with a Julep label on it?


----------



## tigerlilly523 (Jun 2, 2014)

KatieS131 said:


> That is terrible packing! I can't believe they sent a monthly box (or anything, really) in a box like that. At least nothing broke?


Yeah, nothing broke. It's just bizarre that they did it this way.



disconik said:


> That's not cool AT ALL.
> 
> On the bright side... I'm jealous that you got red and purple pixy stix!  I got 2 blues and an orange.


Haha, I don't even know the difference. I haven't had pixy stix in like 8 years.



chelsealady said:


> What the....? I would be pissed to. Did it come with a Julep label on it?


It was in a plain cardboard box with nothing printed on it, just the shipping label stuck on top.


----------



## Moonittude (Jun 2, 2014)

I got my customized box, today. Harlow and Bergen are gorgeous, but Katerina looks a bit different than I expected. Katerina is very sheer glitter that reflects sort of orange/pink like sunset. It looks pretty over Bergen. Makes me think of sky-blue-pink. I don't think I would have bought it, had I seen an accurate swatch, but I used points, so whatever.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 2, 2014)

tigerlilly523 said:


> So, my tracking says my box should be here between Tuesday and Thursday, but it got here today. And this is what it looked like. I'm kinda pissed.


If the box didn't have any julep branding/labels on it, my guess is it was the shipping company's doing. Maybe the original box was destroyed or ripped to where it wouldn't make it the rest of the trip?


----------



## tigerlilly523 (Jun 2, 2014)

gypsiemagic said:


> If the box didn't have any julep branding/labels on it, my guess is it was the shipping company's doing. Maybe the original box was destroyed or ripped to where it wouldn't make it the rest of the trip?


Oh, that's a really good point. Nothing was damaged or missing though, including the little promo cards they include. That doesn't mean it wasn't DHL's fault though I suppose.


----------



## avonleabelle (Jun 2, 2014)

I got my customized box today and I am missing 2 out of 3 polishes. Honestly a normal It Girl box has 3 polishes in it. Didn't it cross anyone's mind that this box looked a little empty. Also they forgot the candy but I got the allergen note. Not impressed with my first upgrade box. I never thought of canceling before but I just might after my prepaid plan is done.


----------



## cari12 (Jun 2, 2014)

I got my mystery boxes and maven box today! Mystery box #10 and my Maven box were both perfectly packaged and all there, but my mystery box #4 only had 3 polishes and per the spoilers I saw it was supposed to have 5  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I already emailed them about it so hopefully I'll hear back and get the two that were missing. It seems like they've had a ton of packing issues this month though. Nothing I'll cancel over, they have taken on a lot of big changes lately so hiccups are expected and Julep has been nothing but amazing with their CS during any past issues I've encountered.


----------



## Flowerfish (Jun 3, 2014)

tigerlilly523 said:


> So, my tracking says my box should be here between Tuesday and Thursday, but it got here today. And this is what it looked like. I'm kinda pissed.


My maven box arrived today too in the same exact box with the items loosely inside with some paper stuffing. I thought it was unusual but I was just excited to get my box on the 2nd of the month that I didn't pay any further thought to the box Some of the polishes look a little different to what I was expecting (which I expect to happen with Julep swatches). I'm looking forward to swatching them for myself though.

I got the 2 freebie colors. I already have and like Veronica (not enough to need a second) but I'm not a fan of the orange polish.


----------



## tigerlilly523 (Jun 3, 2014)

Flowerfish said:


> My maven box arrived today too in the same exact box with the items loosely inside with some paper stuffing. I thought it was unusual but I was just excited to get my box on the 2nd of the month that I didn't pay any further thought to the box
> 
> Some of the polishes look a little different to what I was expecting (which I expect to happen with Julep swatches). I'm looking forward to swatching them for myself though.
> 
> I got the 2 freebie colors. I already have and like Veronica (not enough to need a second) but I'm not a fan of the orange polish.


Weird, I wonder how many people this happened to. I agree on both counts regarding the colors. Phia isn't quite what I was expecting, and I don't think I like Marjorie but I can probably use it for some kind of nail art...


----------



## Jayna119 (Jun 3, 2014)

I just got my Mystery Box #5 and although I LOVE it, I feel like something is missing... 3 beauty products and 3 nail polishes... Has anyone else gotten the #5 box yet?  I would love to know what you recieved.  If anyone wants me to post exactly what I got just let me know.


----------



## tigerlilly523 (Jun 3, 2014)

Jayna119 said:


> I just got my Mystery Box #5 and although I LOVE it, I feel like something is missing... 3 beauty products and 3 nail polishes... Has anyone else gotten the #5 box yet?  I would love to know what you recieved.  If anyone wants me to post exactly what I got just let me know.


I'm not sure about the rules on posting links so I won't include one, but Evolution of a Foodie has a complete list of spoilers for these boxes now.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 3, 2014)

tigerlilly523 said:


> I'm not sure about the rules on posting links so I won't include one, but Evolution of a Foodie has a complete list of spoilers for these boxes now.


You can post it, but I can't because it's my blog. But yes, they're all there now!


----------



## tigerlilly523 (Jun 3, 2014)

In that case, here it is: http://www.evolutionofafoodie.com/2014/05/julep-memorial-day-mystery-game-box.html


----------



## Jayna119 (Jun 3, 2014)

tigerlilly523 said:


> I'm not sure about the rules on posting links so I won't include one, but Evolution of a Foodie has a complete list of spoilers for these boxes now.


Thanks! It looks like its all there!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 3, 2014)

I got my shipping notice late Saturday night and my Maven box was in my mailbox today. Nice going, Julep! I feel like I'm usually one of the last people to get their box so this was a welcome change of pace.    




 

I haven't had a chance to swatch them yet but I like what I see so far! And yes, they did send me 3 purple Pixy Stix, which just so happen to be my favorite.  

Discount code included in my box: PERK1020 for $10 off $20+


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jun 3, 2014)

It seems like the mystery boxes end up being roughly $5/polish, with a little variation on the pricing for products. At that price, I might as well just wait for the polishes I actually want to show up as add-ons (or other very common sales) and get colors that I specifically want. Yanno?

I want so badly to be convinced to buy mystery boxes again, but this just ain't cutting it. I'm still curious about the secret store mysteries though. Those ones looked to be $3.33/polish


----------



## sylarana (Jun 3, 2014)

My maven box just shipped a few hours ago ... with DHL.

Not very amused about that!


----------



## Margo Julianna (Jun 3, 2014)

Boo. I just called Julep and they haven't even shipped my June box out yet - they said it was because I got an upgraded box. It's supposed to ship out sometime this week. At this rate I won't get it until the end of June   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (Jun 3, 2014)

Still no Maven box or mystery box in the mail.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess my Maven box has been delayed because I got the polish lover upgrade (plus three add-ons and the gift that comes with it), but I really wish I had one or the other right now to make up for me being sick. My mystery box is supposed to be delivered tomorrow. If USPS in Orlando holds it hostage like they held my Cupid mystery box for ten days, things will not be pretty.


----------



## Flowerfish (Jun 3, 2014)

I just received a shipping email saying that my box shipped today. That's great Julep, but I received my box yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 3, 2014)

Turns out the 2 tracking notices I got are for some stuff I may have ordered for my Midsummer Swap FGD and my Secret Store order.  My Polish Lovers upgrade hasn't shipped.  Julep, this shipping is crazy!


----------



## cari12 (Jun 3, 2014)

I think Julep is taking on WAY too much at the same time each month. They used to do mystery boxes in the middle of the month (around the 8th-12th), now they are doing them right around the monthly boxes AND secret store. Plus they've been opening up the secret store earlier, having it open longer, AND opening it up for everyone (not necessarily a bad thing, just more orders to fill along with getting monthly boxes out and doing mystery boxes too). Not to mention this is the first month of the customizable boxes so it's a learning curve on how long getting the boxes out will take now. 

They should really go back to at least doing mystery boxes a couple weeks after everything from the maven window/secret store is out. Not just from a timing standpoint but a lot of us don't have the budget for monthly box + secret store + mystery box all in one week either.


----------



## chelsealady (Jun 3, 2014)

Still haven't gotten my mystery boxes. But I put on Bergen which was the one color that I wasn't sure of. But it is really pretty. In my living room with lighter walls it is pulling green. But in my den it is a really nice blue-grey. There isn't a lot of shimmer in it.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 3, 2014)

cari12 said:


> I think Julep is taking on WAY too much at the same time each month. They used to do mystery boxes in the middle of the month (around the 8th-12th), now they are doing them right around the monthly boxes AND secret store. Plus they've been opening up the secret store earlier, having it open longer, AND opening it up for everyone (not necessarily a bad thing, just more orders to fill along with getting monthly boxes out and doing mystery boxes too). Not to mention this is the first month of the customizable boxes so it's a learning curve on how long getting the boxes out will take now.
> 
> *They should really go back to at least doing mystery boxes a couple weeks after everything from the maven window/secret store is out. Not just from a timing standpoint but a lot of us don't have the budget for monthly box + secret store + mystery box all in one week either. *


I totally agree, but I think with all the problems with shipping out May Maven boxes last month, they had to delay the mystery box a while, and it just ended up having to go up around selection window and secret store. I think this month will go back to being near the second week of the month like it usually is.


----------



## cari12 (Jun 3, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I totally agree, but I think with all the problems with shipping out May Maven boxes last month, they had to delay the mystery box a while, and it just ended up having to go up around selection window and secret store. I think this month will go back to being near the second week of the month like it usually is.


I hadn't taken a mystery box in awhile but I thought they had been doing them at the end of the month (or at least a lot closer to the maven window/secret store) for awhile? I could be wrong though!

eta: huh, you're right! I was totally thinking I'd been seeing the mystery boxes at the end of the month but most of them have been towards the middle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> well hopefully they'll be back on that schedule soon! They probably should've delayed these memorial day ones a week or two though.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 3, 2014)

cari12 said:


> I hadn't taken a mystery box in awhile but I thought they had been doing them at the end of the month (or at least a lot closer to the maven window/secret store) for awhile? I could be wrong though!


Looking back at the dates for all of them this year they were all either the 5th, 7th, or 10th day of the month. This one came out on the 25th. So definitely much later in the month.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 3, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Looking back at the dates for all of them this year they were all either the 5th, 7th, or 10th day of the month. This one came out on the 25th. So definitely much later in the month.


Which the second week of the month is the perfect timing because it's Secret Store first week, mystery box second week, selection time third week, and secret store last week. That is what is so genius about their schedule because there's pretty much always something going on to spend your money on, with promos scattered throughout the month as well.


----------



## cari12 (Jun 3, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Looking back at the dates for all of them this year they were all either the 5th, 7th, or 10th day of the month. This one came out on the 25th. So definitely much later in the month.


Yeah I totally had been thinking wrong :-D 

And I hear ya, Julep is always having a promo/sale/box to throw money at.


----------



## CurlyTails (Jun 3, 2014)

One of my mystery boxes was tendered to USPS yesterday morning, and it's still not here. The other one does not appear to have moved very far.


----------



## tigerlilly523 (Jun 3, 2014)

cari12 said:


> I think Julep is taking on WAY too much at the same time each month. They used to do mystery boxes in the middle of the month (around the 8th-12th), now they are doing them right around the monthly boxes AND secret store. Plus they've been opening up the secret store earlier, having it open longer, AND opening it up for everyone (not necessarily a bad thing, just more orders to fill along with getting monthly boxes out and doing mystery boxes too). Not to mention this is the first month of the customizable boxes so it's a learning curve on how long getting the boxes out will take now.
> 
> They should really go back to at least doing mystery boxes a couple weeks after everything from the maven window/secret store is out. Not just from a timing standpoint but a lot of us don't have the budget for monthly box + secret store + mystery box all in one week either.


The secret store is open to everyone now? Then they need to stop calling it "secret." It's just "the store."


----------



## cari12 (Jun 3, 2014)

tigerlilly523 said:


> The secret store is open to everyone now? Then they need to stop calling it "secret." It's just "the store."


I don't think it has been every month but I feel more often than not lately they'll open it to mavens who took the box first (and earlier than usual) and then open it to everyone a couple of days after.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 4, 2014)

Margo Julianna said:


> Boo. I just called Julep and they haven't even shipped my June box out yet - they said it was because I got an upgraded box. It's supposed to ship out sometime this week. At this rate I won't get it until the end of June   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Ashleigh Paige said:


> Still no Maven box or mystery box in the mail.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess my Maven box has been delayed because I got the polish lover upgrade (plus three add-ons and the gift that comes with it), but I really wish I had one or the other right now to make up for me being sick. My mystery box is supposed to be delivered tomorrow. If USPS in Orlando holds it hostage like they held my Cupid mystery box for ten days, things will not be pretty.


Julep is full of... I received my upgraded Polish Lover box yesterday. What a lame excuse.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Jun 4, 2014)

Both my Overnight Luxe Repair free gift thingy &amp; my June box came today. Let me tell you that they couldn't have come at a more perfect time.

I won't bore you all with details cuz this is Makeup Talk not Olivia*itchesAboutLife.com, but basically nothing went right today. Got harassed by a customer at work, had some scheduling complications with my band which led to cancelling tonight's practice, &amp; got accused of not following through on a commitment I never made with a sorority girl--which resulted in cutting my date with my boyfriend short because of how frazzled I was. So let's just say the [LONG anticipated] arrival of these boxes was the single highlight of my day! Still kinda wondering why I didn't receive the June box on the 30th &amp; my May 18th order of said free gift...well, much earlier...but after all I dealt with today, I'm at no liberty to complain about that. It's here now, that's all that matters. &amp; it wasn't caught in a 3 week long shit storm at a storage room in Seattle like last month's box.

I'm not sure which of my 3 It Girl polishes I should try 1st...what do you think ladies?

&amp; for those who have purchased a Konjac sponge before: did you receive yours wet? Is it supposed to be wet?


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 4, 2014)

itsoliviaaah said:


> Both my Overnight Luxe Repair free gift thingy &amp; my June box came today. Let me tell you that they couldn't have come at a more perfect time.
> 
> I won't bore you all with details cuz this is Makeup Talk not Olivia*itchesAboutLife.com, but basically nothing went right today. Got harassed by a customer at work, had some scheduling complications with my band which led to cancelling tonight's practice, &amp; got accused of not following through on a commitment I never made with a sorority girl--which resulted in cutting my date with my boyfriend short because of how frazzled I was. So let's just say the [LONG anticipated] arrival of these boxes was the single highlight of my day! Still kinda wondering why I didn't receive the June box on the 30th &amp; my May 18th order of said free gift...well, much earlier...but after all I dealt with today, I'm at no liberty to complain about that. It's here now, that's all that matters. &amp; it wasn't caught in a 3 week long shit storm at a storage room in Seattle like last month's box.
> 
> ...


Why would you assume your maven box should have arrived by the 30th?  I don't mean that in a witchy way, I'm just honestly curious.  They don't start shipping until the 28th, usually, and it can't go by fast mail because it is polish.  Receiving it by the 30th would have been really early and not common, generally speaking.  I know some ladies are really lucky and tend to get first wave shipping and receive their boxes quick, but it is completely normal to not receive your box until the first week of that month's box, so by this Saturday.  Just because some months you get lucky with early shipping doesn't mean you always will, or that you're supposed to (like if it went 2-day shipping etc).  I don't understand why somebody would be mad their June maven box wasn't in their hands on May 30th.

After a day like you described I'd be ready to hulk smash some people, lol, and I truly don't mean any of this in a "you're crazy, calm down" way, so I hope you don't read what I've said as anything but curiosity and ramblings...  Seems like your box knew you'd have a bad day and would need cheering up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Hope you have a better day tomorrow! 

Is the teal textured polish an It Girl color?  I'd pick that one if it is, nice and happy and sparkly.   The sponge is supposed to be damp.  Actually, almost all sponges come damp in packages, which is why they aren't all shriveled and shrunk like after you use them/they dry up.  

Your konjac will probably shrink and harden a little as it dries once you start using it--that's normal and it'll pop back up like new once wet.  Also, if you like it, and Julep doesn't have a good sale on them later when you want to replace it, Amazon sells several kinds of them for cheap.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 4, 2014)

Ryan Chamberlain said:


> Did you all get the email where they said they are changing the rewards program? From what I can tell. They are getting rid of Jules and only giving a $15 voucher to people who get others to sign up. What about people like me who don't want a blog. This is so stupid. I really feel like I want to cancel.
> 
> ETA: Okay. I'm kind of wrong. They are getting rid of Jules for referrals. They will still give them out whenever you take a box. Still kinda silly if you ask me.


I never seem to get their emails.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 4, 2014)

tigerlilly523 said:


> So, my tracking says my box should be here between Tuesday and Thursday, but it got here today. And this is what it looked like. I'm kinda pissed.


Wow cant believe they sent your box like that.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jun 4, 2014)

JC327 said:


> I never seem to get their emails.


I gave up getting their emails long ago.  The only emails I get are for my monthly box or other orders.  At least those get to me.


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Jun 4, 2014)

Felicia - the green speckle polish is back in stock in case anyone was looking for it.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 4, 2014)

This is kind of off topic... but several times over the months people here have been asking for polish sub box companies other than Julep, and Laqa and Co was mentioned a few weeks ago, for their "color of the month" club/$12 a month.  

I just wanted to say I checked out that sub, and purchased it... still haven't received anything over two weeks later (you're supposed to get your package 1-2 weeks from order date), and am having a heck of a time trying to get communication from their customer service.  They don't send any tracking for the orders either.  Then in the confirmation email they send when ordering it says if you want to quit the club it is easy--just click the cancel button below--but there was nothing of a sort in the email.  I responded to their email instead..nothing.  I wrote in on their contact us form twice...nothing.  I wrote in on Facebook, got a response that they'll relay the info to their customer service department...since then, you guessed it...nothing!  I could live with eating the 12$ as lesson learned, but they're supposed to auto bill each month and I want that cancelled!  

I would not recommend joining their color of the month sub.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 4, 2014)

how many jewels are we supposed to get for taking last month's box? what about if we did the ultimate upgrade?  has anyone's jewels posted to their account? they say it's supposed to happen about 7 days after the 27th but that's not happened here.  but i am one of those people they emailed saying billing was delayed.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 4, 2014)

mishmish said:


> how many jewels are we supposed to get for taking last month's box? what about if we did the ultimate upgrade?  has anyone's jewels posted to their account? they say it's supposed to happen about 7 days after the 27th but that's not happened here.  but i am one of those people they emailed saying billing was delayed.


It's a little early, usually they don't apply Jules until the middle of the month, or once everyone gets their box.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 5, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> This is kind of off topic... but several times over the months people here have been asking for polish sub box companies other than Julep, and Laqa and Co was mentioned a few weeks ago, for their "color of the month" club/$12 a month.
> 
> I just wanted to say I checked out that sub, and purchased it... still haven't received anything over two weeks later (you're supposed to get your package 1-2 weeks from order date), and am having a heck of a time trying to get communication from their customer service.  They don't send any tracking for the orders either.  Then in the confirmation email they send when ordering it says if you want to quit the club it is easy--just click the cancel button below--but there was nothing of a sort in the email.  I responded to their email instead..nothing.  I wrote in on their contact us form twice...nothing.  I wrote in on Facebook, got a response that they'll relay the info to their customer service department...since then, you guessed it...nothing!  I could live with eating the 12$ as lesson learned, but they're supposed to auto bill each month and I want that cancelled!
> 
> I would not recommend joining their color of the month sub.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Sorry to hear that, hope that issue get solved.


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks for the information on Laqa and Co 

Has anyone gotten the oxygen top coat?  If so how it it?  I didn't get it bc I like SV and I have a bunch of freedom top coat.  I was surprised that the O2 formula base coat was so good and now I am wondering about the top coat.


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 5, 2014)

To any one still waiting for shipping notices for the Maven boxes -- mine arrived yesterday and I never got a shipping notice at all!  It was the polish upgrade.

I'll really be interested to hear how you all like the new base and top coats, especially anyone who got the peelies from the treatment product.


----------



## RedBadger (Jun 5, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> This is kind of off topic... but several times over the months people here have been asking for polish sub box companies other than Julep, and Laqa and Co was mentioned a few weeks ago, for their "color of the month" club/$12 a month.
> 
> I just wanted to say I checked out that sub, and purchased it... still haven't received anything over two weeks later (you're supposed to get your package 1-2 weeks from order date), and am having a heck of a time trying to get communication from their customer service.  They don't send any tracking for the orders either.  Then in the confirmation email they send when ordering it says if you want to quit the club it is easy--just click the cancel button below--but there was nothing of a sort in the email.  I responded to their email instead..nothing.  I wrote in on their contact us form twice...nothing.  I wrote in on Facebook, got a response that they'll relay the info to their customer service department...since then, you guessed it...nothing!  I could live with eating the 12$ as lesson learned, but they're supposed to auto bill each month and I want that cancelled!
> 
> I would not recommend joining their color of the month sub.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I was one of the ones that mentioned LAQA and signed up for them.  Sorry to hear about your poor CS experience with them.  For what it's worth, I signed up on May 7th, got an email about the month's color on May 14th, and got a shipping notice with tracking on May 21st.  I have not heard anything about June's color yet, but would expect to on/near the 14th like last month.


----------



## sylarana (Jun 5, 2014)

DHL is holding my box hostage in Union City .. as usual. They tend to keep it there for a few days for unknown reasons before handing it off to USPS.

This is the first time my maven box is coming via DHL .. I really hope that won't be normal in the future. Instead of 2 days with USPS it usually takes about 10-12 days with DHL. I guess I could get used to that, but it would certainly mean no more Secret Store or Mystery boxes for me as I like to have my polishes before deciding about new ones.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 5, 2014)

Well, I went ahead and pulled the trigger and canceled.

It was quick and easy, the rep was really nice.

She did ask why I was canceling. I just said its because I have plenty of nail polish now.

Have fun with your subscription everyone.

I need to be saving that money for other things.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi, Julep is still so confusing to me.  Can someone please help me.  So, I used Jules for my box.  And I got the Polish Lovers box.  When I select it, it always says "+ $25" (I think).  Shouldn't I be charged $25 more?  The lady on the phone was saying it was actually $44 more.  Can someone please explain?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 5, 2014)

mishmish said:


> Hi, Julep is still so confusing to me.  Can someone please help me.  So, I used Jules for my box.  And I got the Polish Lovers box.  When I select it, it always says "+ $25" (I think).  Shouldn't I be charged $25 more?  The lady on the phone was saying it was actually $44 more.  Can someone please explain?


So it's +$25 in addition to the normal $19.99 or $24.99 you pay per month depending on what plan you're on. So if it's $19.99, then your total would be $44.99. If you're using your Jules you need to have enough to cover the whole cost, it won't just use the Jules to cover part of the cost.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 5, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> So it's +$25 in addition to the normal $19.99 or $24.99 you pay per month depending on what plan you're on. So if it's $19.99, then your total would be $44.99. If you're using your Jules you need to have enough to cover the whole cost, it won't just use the Jules to cover part of the cost.


EDIT: ok, the website was confusing to me. Understand now. thanks!!


----------



## CurlyTails (Jun 5, 2014)

My mystery boxes arrived.  I'm actually pleased with both of them, especially #3 with the body oil.  And the gift boxes they came in are very nice.


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Jun 5, 2014)

curlytails said:


> My mystery boxes arrived.  I'm actually pleased with both of them, especially #3 with the body oil.  And the gift boxes they came in are very nice.


The body oil smells great


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 6, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> Well, I went ahead and pulled the trigger and canceled.
> 
> It was quick and easy, the rep was really nice.
> 
> ...


I need to put my big girl panties on and follow your lead.  I hate the phone, so I just skip and be lazy.  But I wont support shipping through DHL, and now they're sending monthly boxes out with DHL...so now I really need to cancel.  

It was a decent 2 year run Julep, but our ending has soured out.  I wish they hadn't made so many changes in all aspects all at once.  They fizzled out a lot from bad choices (in my opinion).


----------



## Lumaday (Jun 6, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> I need to put my big girl panties on and follow your lead.  I hate the phone, so I just skip and be lazy.  But I wont support shipping through DHL, and now they're sending monthly boxes out with DHL...so now I really need to cancel.
> 
> It was a decent 2 year run Julep, but our ending has soured out.  I wish they hadn't made so many changes in all aspects all at once.  They fizzled out a lot from bad choices (in my opinion).


I agree, I canceled this month.  It was quick and painless - if you don't want to talk to someone live, just call after hours and leave a voice mail.  I did that and they sent me an email letting me know my sub was canceled.

I do miss it a little bit already, but I have so much polish now.  I guess I'd rather go to Sally's or Ulta and pick out my polish in person.  I got really annoyed with Julep's photos not being accurate, like when I expected to get light purple but got light blue instead!  It's just lazy to not represent your products accurately when your business is online only.


----------



## sylarana (Jun 6, 2014)

WIth the switch top DHL, I do regret signing up for the 3 month customization.

My box is still sitting around in union city with no signs of movement. Annoying!

I hope they reconsider .. otherwise I'll see when my 3 months are up and Jules are gone and I'm leaving as well. Got enough nail polish for the next few years anyways.

I'd just love a few more stardusts ... and I need Jeanine for our vacation!

Come on DHL!!!!


----------



## cari12 (Jun 6, 2014)

I thought they were moving away from DHL? All of my boxes and orders have only come USPS and I feel like most of the gals in the swap group just had USPS ship their boxes this month as well. So weird.

I'm up in Alaska so if something comes within a week I'm doing a happy dance. I wait 2-3 weeks for my Birchboxes, as long as I know something is coming its all good.


----------



## sylarana (Jun 6, 2014)

Got my box ... not sure how that happened since tracking wasn't updating .. but I'm glad it's here now.

No pixie sticks .. just the nutritional info ):

Savoy, Bergen and Jeanine all look great in the bottle! Can't wait to try them!!!!


----------



## Geek (Jun 6, 2014)

tigerlilly523 said:


> I'm not sure about the rules on posting links so I won't include one, but Evolution of a Foodie has a complete list of spoilers for these boxes now.


@@tigerlilly523 you're allowed to post links to products just not affiliate links and or "visit my blog to see more pictures" links.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## RedBadger (Jun 6, 2014)

cari12 said:


> I thought they were moving away from DHL? All of my boxes and orders have only come USPS and I feel like most of the gals in the swap group just had USPS ship their boxes this month as well. So weird.
> 
> I'm up in Alaska so if something comes within a week I'm doing a happy dance. I wait 2-3 weeks for my Birchboxes, as long as I know something is coming its all good.


My secret store order is shipping via DHL.  My June Maven was via USPS.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 6, 2014)

I always received my Maven boxes 2-Day USPS until this month where mine was shipped DHL. Regular orders are always DHL unless you upgrade your shipping.


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 6, 2014)

My maven box shipped USPS this month and was sent out on May 30th and I got my shipping email on the 31st but there's been no movement since.  I called Julep CS today and they told me to wait until Monday and then they could look further into it. I hope it gets here soon!


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 7, 2014)

I got a notice on May 31 that an order was shipped.  It didn't actually leave the DHL warehouse until June 6.  When I get shipping notices over the weekend, I don't expect the item to ship until Monday night. But not moving until 5 business days after I get a shipping notice seems kind of unreasonable.


----------



## tigerlilly523 (Jun 7, 2014)

I bit the bullet and canceled this morning. Surprisingly, it was super easy and only took a few minutes. Now, onward to Rainbow Honey. Bye everyone! I really enjoyed following this thread.


----------



## autopilot (Jun 8, 2014)

I went to customized boxes and prepaid in June. So two more boxes and unless I'm super wowed, I'm out. No idea where my June box is at this moment as the tracking isn't working.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 8, 2014)

I didn't get a box this month, but I did just purchase several sets of Butter London polishes that are on sale at Ulta.  All total, I should be getting 9 polishes, so it will be like receiving an upgraded Julep monthly collection 

It's not like I needed these at all, but I have zero will power when it comes to good deals on items I would never buy full price.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 8, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> I got a notice on May 31 that an order was shipped.  It didn't actually leave the DHL warehouse until June 6.  When I get shipping notices over the weekend, I don't expect the item to ship until Monday night. But not moving until 5 business days after I get a shipping notice seems kind of unreasonable.


Dealing with the same and I'm getting pretty irritated about it...


----------



## wadedl (Jun 8, 2014)

I was going to cancel but I am really liking the Beach Tonic. I love the Caudalie Divine Oil but the scent is not very summery. I will just stay subscribed for deals on products more than polish, at least for now.


----------



## cari12 (Jun 8, 2014)

This reminds me of how Ipsy bags used to be with DHL. They'd get stuck at DHL warehouses for DAYS. So frustrating!


----------



## Margiee (Jun 8, 2014)

wadedl said:


> I was going to cancel but I am really liking the Beach Tonic. I love the Caudalie Divine Oil but the scent is not very summery. I will just stay subscribed for deals on products more than polish, at least for now.


I feel like that is my attitude right now.  I skip way more often than I take my box, but every so often they have a good deal.  More often than not it's products over polish that I jump at, I think I'm getting all polished out.  I don't want to outright cancel and walk away though because I don't want to lose my ability to skip and I'm secretly hoping that everyone cancelling forces them to get their butts in gear and give us some really amazing reasons to stay.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 9, 2014)

There's 2 new mystery boxes out. I think I'm actually going to get the one with the pink polish with a 30% gift card I bought a while back. It's so pretty!

eta:  used code POLISHPERK to get Kathy free.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 9, 2014)

Got both mystery boxes I couldn't help  myself     /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 9, 2014)

Well, snap!  Here's everyone cancelling and I just signed up for the first time!  Couldn't resist 3 mo plus a welcome box for $18!


----------



## Andi B (Jun 9, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Well, snap!  Here's everyone cancelling and I just signed up for the first time!  Couldn't resist 3 mo plus a welcome box for $18!


I must be misreading your post, because there is NO WAY they're offering 3 months plus a welcome box for only $18 total!  That would be far too good to be true!


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 9, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I must be misreading your post, because there is NO WAY they're offering 3 months plus a welcome box for only $18 total!  That would be far too good to be true!


yes, $18!  well, i have to pay tax so its $18 but otherwise its $16.97 and I've never been a Maven so I could use the code FREEGIFT.


----------



## Andi B (Jun 9, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> yes, $18!  well, i have to pay tax so its $18 but othewise its $16.97


Where did you find this deal?!


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 9, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Where did you find this deal?!


You can find it at http://boxesfordays.wordpress.com  Just scroll down a bit and its all explained there.  There's a trick so I did what it says and it worked!  It might not work on an existing account but it will work on a new one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Jun 9, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> You can find it at http://boxesfordays.wordpress.com  Just scroll down a bit and its all explained there.  There's a trick so I did what it says and it worked!  It might not work on an existing account but it will work on a new one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Whoa...that is a CRAZY deal...I didn't really believe it until I saw it in writing (nothing personal ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )! I wouldn't have been able to resist that either!

I have been a subscriber for a while now, and I'm scared to screw around with my account to try to get this deal...they seem to be pretty good at catching people trying to use multiple free box deals at the same address, from what I recall from older threads on this forum!!


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 9, 2014)

I didn't believe it either!  I've resisted becoming a Maven but that pushed me right over the edge!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It has to be some kind of mistake on their part.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 9, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> You can find it at   Just scroll down a bit and its all explained there.  There's a trick so I did what it says and it worked!  It might not work on an existing account but it will work on a new one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Just so you know that post is just her referral link, I think that code would work with anyone's link.  The code is FREEGIFT and I'm removing the link from my quote.

ETA: it does work for anyone, I just checked : http://www.julep.com/quiz/default/


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 9, 2014)

I never had a account and it didnt work for me just took  20 dollars off


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 9, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> I never had a account and it didnt work for me just took 20 dollars off


Did you check the 3 month subscription? I just tried it without logging in and it works for me. It took $43 off. It's a great deal, although I probably won't get it.


----------



## Lumaday (Jun 9, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Just so you know that post is just her referral link, I think that code would work with anyone's link.  The code is FREEGIFT and I'm removing the link from my quote.
> 
> ETA: it does work for anyone, I just checked : http://www.julep.com/quiz/default/


You're right, it does work!  Wow, now I'm thinking about re-signing up with my other email adress.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 9, 2014)

prettylights said:


> You're right, it does work!  Wow, now I'm thinking about re-signing up with my other email adress.


I just did haha.  Worst they can do it is cancel it, which I assume they will.  But for $5 a box I had to try :lol:


----------



## Lumaday (Jun 9, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I just did haha.  Worst they can do it is cancel it, which I assume they will.  But for $5 a box I had to try :lol:


I did too!  I got the CWAT box.  I have similar colors to Maddy and Madison but I really like the Petal Pink blush and want to try the peach one too.  Fingers crossed it actually works  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pixikins (Jun 9, 2014)

@@Saffyra Thanks so much, I canceled but then resigned up for this deal!!! Super awesome!!! Hubs made me unsub because he said I had enough polish but for this price how can he complain?


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 9, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I just did haha. Worst they can do it is cancel it, which I assume they will. But for $5 a box I had to try :lol:


I decided to sign up using this code as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I chose the boho glam box. Couldn't resist this great deal! I hope they don't cancel it, but if they do I won't be too upset.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 9, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Just so you know that post is just her referral link, I think that code would work with anyone's link.  The code is FREEGIFT and I'm removing the link from my quote.
> 
> ETA: it does work for anyone, I just checked : http://www.julep.com/quiz/default/


You don't need a referral link.  The code is FREEGIFT,  I included the post because it explained how to do it.  Those are the directions I followed and it worked.  I didn't try it any other way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 9, 2014)

Julep, go home, you're drunk!  Giving out 3 month subscriptions for less than the price of one, what are you thinking?

I used it on an account I set up, but never went "Maven" on.  If this sticks, I'll try to get just 2 boxes with 4/5 colors, instead of the polish upgrade for the next few months.  Wow, this is quite a money saver ... thanks, @@Saffyra!


----------



## Lumaday (Jun 9, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> Julep, go home, you're drunk!  Giving out 3 month subscriptions for less than the price of one, what are you thinking?
> 
> I used it on an account I set up, but never went "Maven" on.  If this sticks, I'll try to get just 2 boxes with 4/5 colors, instead of the polish upgrade for the next few months.  Wow, this is quite a money saver ... thanks, @@Saffyra!


Ha ha, poor drunk Julep.  I wonder how this slipped by them.  I canceled this month because I just wasn't impressed with Julep lately, but for $17 how can I resist 3 boxes?  Really hope they honor it even if it is a mistake, because the mistake is on their part and not ours.


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 9, 2014)

In my experience with Julep and their promo codes, they usually honor the orders with a code that "glitches" but they fix it so no one else can take advantage of it. I really hope they honor the code.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 9, 2014)

It keeps telling me the code is not valid.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 9, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> In my experience with Julep and their promo codes, they usually honor the orders with a code that "glitches" but they fix it so no one else can take advantage of it. I really hope they honor the code.


I think they will honor them too but they used to cancel 2nd accounts to the same physical address, though not consistently.  I used the same address and same card but different email and in my boyfriends name.

@@puppymomofthree did you add a 3 month sub into your cart? And make sure you are signed out of any other accounts?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 9, 2014)

I am getting its not valid either ... different isp  address different email and so on. I still cant get the special. I have never even had a sub to them before either    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 9, 2014)

I used my maiden name for it and my husband's credit card. I also sent it to my mom's house.

Looks like Julep might have caught on to the code. That was really quick, usually it takes them a day or two to catch any glitches.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 9, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I think they will honor them too but they used to cancel 2nd accounts to the same physical address, though not consistently.  I used the same address and same card but different email and in my boyfriends name.
> 
> @@puppymomofthree did you add a 3 month sub into your cart? And make sure you are signed out of any other accounts?


Yep, oh well.  Not the end of the world.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 9, 2014)

Still works for me.


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hmm...That's odd. I tried it and it doesn't work for me.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 9, 2014)

I called them  so they can manually do it for me they said that code and price was an error.   You guys who got it are so lucky.   They said it was a computer glitch. They didn't say if they were going to honor it . I didn't ask


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 9, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> Hmm...That's odd. I tried it and it doesn't work for me.


the code was an error in there computer system they said


----------



## Lumaday (Jun 9, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> I called them  so they can manually do it for me they said that code and price was an error.   You guys who got it are so lucky.   They said it was a computer glitch. They didn't say if they were going to honor it . I didn't ask


I kind of feel like maybe they will cancel mine.  I used the same name and address but a different email, and I just canceled a few weeks ago so they might be watching that more closely than if I had canceled months ago.  I guess I will just have to wait and see.  If it goes through, awesome, but if not I won't be crying myself to sleep  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 9, 2014)

Sorry if this was posted already! So behind on this thread..






The event on FB is called Julep Red Marker Sale RSVP.


----------



## KatieS131 (Jun 9, 2014)

Margiee said:


> I feel like that is my attitude right now.  I skip way more often than I take my box, but every so often they have a good deal.  More often than not it's products over polish that I jump at, I think I'm getting all polished out.  I don't want to outright cancel and walk away though because I don't want to lose my ability to skip and I'm secretly hoping that everyone cancelling forces them to get their butts in gear and give us some really amazing reasons to stay.


This is exactly how I feel...I don't think I could ever cancel as long as I can still skip because I don't want to lose it. Until they take the option away I'll continue to skip whatever months I don't want.


----------



## cari12 (Jun 9, 2014)

Someone on FB posted that a girl called Julep and they said the code for the 3 month sub wasn't supposed to work that way and they would be canceling the orders it was used on. I used the code the first day someone posted about it and got a shipping notifcation for it already, so I'm not sure if they're going to cancel the other two months of the sub (and if they do, I better be refunded the difference!)? It also hasn't moved past "Electronic Info received" on USPS in a few days so I'm wondering if they'll even send the first box. I'm not expecting anything at this point.


----------



## cari12 (Jun 9, 2014)

KatieS131 said:


> This is exactly how I feel...I don't think I could ever cancel as long as I can still skip because I don't want to lose it. Until they take the option away I'll continue to skip whatever months I don't want.


Yep same here. I'm really happy with Julep right now, the polish and products work well for me so I don't have a reason to cancel at all, but even when I get overwhelmed with stuff and need a break I'd never actually cancel. I never want to lose my skip ability!


----------



## Lumaday (Jun 9, 2014)

cari12 said:


> Someone on FB posted that a girl called Julep and they said the code for the 3 month sub wasn't supposed to work that way and they would be canceling the orders it was used on. I used the code the first day someone posted about it and got a shipping notifcation for it already, so I'm not sure if they're going to cancel the other two months of the sub (and if they do, I better be refunded the difference!)? It also hasn't moved past "Electronic Info received" on USPS in a few days so I'm wondering if they'll even send the first box. I'm not expecting anything at this point.


I looked at their facebook but didn't see that post, maybe they deleted it.  I really hope they don't cancel the orders.  I get that it's a 'glitch' but it's not the people who used its fault.


----------



## cari12 (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh it was mentioned in a Julep swap group. Not on Julep's actual FB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 9, 2014)

cari12 said:


> Someone on FB posted that a girl called Julep and they said the code for the 3 month sub wasn't supposed to work that way and they would be canceling the orders it was used on. I used the code the first day someone posted about it and got a shipping notifcation for it already, so I'm not sure if they're going to cancel the other two months of the sub (and if they do, I better be refunded the difference!)? It also hasn't moved past "Electronic Info received" on USPS in a few days so I'm wondering if they'll even send the first box. I'm not expecting anything at this point.


Well, someone earlier in this post DID call Julep and they said the code wasn't supposed to work that way.  However, she didn't say that they told her they would be cancelling orders.  We've been speculating, though.

I also just got a shipping notice though it hasn't got updated tracking.  Hopefully they'll honor the code but I've still got my fingers crossed!


----------



## Andi B (Jun 9, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Well, someone earlier in this post DID call Julep and they said the code wasn't supposed to work that way.  However, she didn't say that they told her they would be cancelling orders.  We've been speculating, though.
> 
> I also just got a shipping notice though it hasn't got updated tracking.  Hopefully they'll honor the code but I've still got my fingers crossed!


I finally ended up creating a new account to try the code, mostly just to see if it would work.  I figured it was worth a try.  I won't be surprised at all if they cancel my order, but I've got my fingers crossed too!  i agree that they should honor the code since it was their glitch/mistake, and most other companies would...I know Birchbox has done it many times. Thanks for telling us about this, even if it doesn't work out in the end!


----------



## cari12 (Jun 9, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Well, someone earlier in this post DID call Julep and they said the code wasn't supposed to work that way.  However, she didn't say that they told her they would be cancelling orders.  We've been speculating, though.
> 
> I also just got a shipping notice though it hasn't got updated tracking.  Hopefully they'll honor the code but I've still got my fingers crossed!


Right. I was just sharing what I heard, I'm sure the CS reps don't know it all obviously and a lot of it is "I heard from this person who talked to this person" anyway. I wasn't trying to say anything for sure, just passing along what another person had been told by CS and sharing what was going on with my order. I can speculate too ;-)


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jun 9, 2014)

The card in my June Modern Beauty Box said I was supposed to get an Oxygen base coat and an Oxygen top coat.  It showed pictures of the base coat and the top coat.  But, I received the base coat and an Oxygen nail treatment.  I already have the Oxygen nail treatment, so I know it is the same thing.  I went online to check the Julep site, and it said that I was supposed to get the Oxygen nail treatment instead of the Oxygen top coat.  Is this revisionist history?  Why would the card say I would be getting an Oxygen top coat?  I want my Oxygen top coat!  Not happy!!! 

And, I am not happy about the four tiny buffer blocks.  Don't know what they are supposed to buff. 

How about some information, Julep!

And, you owe me an Oxygen top coat!  NOW!!!!!!!!

Your Box: _June Modern Beauty Box__Includes:_

Buffer Blocks - 4 pack
Oxygen Smoothing Base Coat
Oxygen Nail Treatment


----------



## cari12 (Jun 9, 2014)

Beautyboxgal said:


> The card in my June Modern Beauty Box said I was supposed to get an Oxygen base coat and an Oxygen top coat.  It showed pictures of the base coat and the top coat.  But, I received the base coat and an Oxygen nail treatment.  I already have the Oxygen nail treatment, so I know it is the same thing.  I went online to check the Julep site, and it said that I was supposed to get the Oxygen nail treatment instead of the Oxygen top coat.  Is this revisionist history?  Why would the card say I would be getting an Oxygen top coat?  I want my Oxygen top coat!  Not happy!!!
> 
> And, I am not happy about the four tiny buffer blocks.  Don't know what they are supposed to buff.
> 
> ...


Nope. The Modern Beauty box was ALWAYS the Oxygen Base Coat and Oxygen Treatment. It never included the Oxygen Top Coat, that was just in the add-ons. 

ETA: and that card was in every box, it has a code for 30% off the duo. I got Core Classics and got the same card  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jun 10, 2014)

cari12 said:


> Nope. The Modern Beauty box was ALWAYS the Oxygen Base Coat and Oxygen Treatment. It never included the Oxygen Top Coat, that was just in the add-ons.
> 
> ETA: and that card was in every box, it has a code for 30% off the duo. I got Core Classics and got the same card  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I've been reading this thread, and you are right, cari12.  Julep, I owe you an apology!

Over this last year, I had months of trouble logging onto Julep because it would never remember my password.  And, for many months, my Julep emails have been getting stuck in my spam folder or I never see them, so I have been out of the loop on what I am ever getting.  So, that is why I didn't know what I was supposed to get.  I am going to have to read this thread each month.

As a generality, I like Julep, and think they do a quality job.  I have been a member for over two years and don't plan on quitting yet.  On the other hand, why are they sending me products I have already received?  I have already receive the Oxygen nail treatment, as well as last month I again received the Rock Star Hand Cream and the Glycolic Hand Scrub, which I believed they said they re-named.  They are good products, but ... I guess I need to pay more attention to what is coming in my box so I can skip as needed.

Sorry, ladies, and Julep, for my rant.  : (


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 10, 2014)

cari12 said:


> Right. I was just sharing what I heard, I'm sure the CS reps don't know it all obviously and a lot of it is "I heard from this person who talked to this person" anyway. I wasn't trying to say anything for sure, just passing along what another person had been told by CS and sharing what was going on with my order. I can speculate too ;-)


There's hope!  My welcome box is out for delivery  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Jun 10, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> There's hope!  My welcome box is out for delivery  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Wow! That was fast!

Mine is still just saying "electronic info received" but hopefully it will update and be moving soon.


----------



## Lumaday (Jun 10, 2014)

My card has a pending Julep charge and my order says processing...fingers crossed they don't cancel it!


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 10, 2014)

I have a shipping notice for the welcome box that's the first month of the $17 3 month subscription.  I'm so curious to see whether they ever cancel it or if they've stopped caring about multiple subs to the same person. I used a different credit card than my first sub, but same name and address.  It will be great if it lasts.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 10, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> I have a shipping notice for the welcome box that's the first month of the $17 3 month subscription. I'm so curious to see whether they ever cancel it or if they've stopped caring about multiple subs to the same person. I used a different credit card than my first sub, but same name and address. It will be great if it lasts.


Got mine too!


----------



## Pixikins (Jun 10, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Got mine too!


WOOT! Got mine too!! Let's keep fingers crossed we get the 3 months too!


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 11, 2014)

So far so good!  I got a 50% off coupon too!  Does that come with every box or just the welcome box?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 11, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> So far so good!  I got a 50% off coupon too!  Does that come with every box or just the welcome box?


Just the welcome box, but they've been doing 30% off every other month! Plus all kinds of other deals like a free polish with a purchase over so much.


----------



## cari12 (Jun 11, 2014)

Yay! My welcome box is FINALLY moving. I picked CWAT since I really wanted to try the blush, I totally forgot about the 50% off code they stuck in those! Sweet!


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 11, 2014)

I still haven't gotten my Maven box, sigh.  They're sending a replacement box at this point, but according to the CS rep its coming via DHL (the only way they ship according to her) so I may have to wait the 5-10 business days.


----------



## Lumaday (Jun 11, 2014)

Mine shipped too, hooray!  I'm really excited about the peach blush.  I'm wearing the Petal Pink today.  It's highly pigmented and imparts a nice natural glow, hoping the peach is the same.

The only downside is my box will be arriving next week when I'm on vacation, so I have to wait until next Sunday night to play with my new goodies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I also have a QVC tarte set coming next week too.  But at least I have some fun new stuff to play with when I get home!


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm really happy that everyones seemed to have worked!  I would have felt so bad if they had cancelled everyone after I got everyones hopes up!  Whew!


----------



## Pixikins (Jun 11, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I'm really happy that everyones seemed to have worked!  I would have felt so bad if they had cancelled everyone after I got everyones hopes up!  Whew!


No biggie even if they had canceled....it's a glitch, you either get lucky and you get it or the company throws a fit and you don't....not the OP's fault if someone doesn't get it  :hugs3:  Thanks again though for the heads up!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 12, 2014)

Looks like some of the sale stuff for tomorrow is up in the 'Savvy Deals' section. Lots of $2 polish!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 12, 2014)

oops, post is formatting all weird..


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 12, 2014)

Ah, it won't let me paste my order in here. 

I got...Kimberly, Lois, Faye, Shoshanna, Sheryl, &amp; MacKenzie all for $2

3 packs of Mustache Decals for $1 a piece

The Little Lights Set for $8

And Coretta with the POLISHPERK code

All for $23  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 12, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ah, it won't let me paste my order in here.
> 
> I got...Kimberly, Lois, Faye, Shoshanna, Sheryl, &amp; MacKenzie all for $2
> 
> ...


What! I don't see Kimberly at all   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pixikins (Jun 12, 2014)

I got both the party dress set and to all a good night set for $5 a piece....had to be tricky about it, clicked on Patti for $2 and then hit my back button and that's when more sale stuff popped up


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 12, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> What! I don't see Kimberly at all   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It's still shows $2 for me! 

Try this: http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/kimberly.html


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 12, 2014)

I might grab more bottles of Shoshonna... Favorite Julep ever!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 12, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> It's still shows $2 for me!
> 
> Try this: http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/kimberly.html


Perfect! Thanks!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 12, 2014)

I wish the phone cases were iPhone 5, I want one!


----------



## Pixikins (Jun 12, 2014)

*whines* I want Portia for $2.99 but it says it's out of stock............gimme!!! :bringiton:

haha julep thinks they're so sneaky.....

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals.html?page=2

page with $2 stuffies

*N'mind* I don't know how the page keeps going back and forth from regular savvy deals to super sale gurg......


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 12, 2014)

Now I'm worried there are other colors I can't see. Probably better for my wallet that way though. I think I'm just going to get Kimberly.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 12, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Now I'm worried there are other colors I can't see. Probably better for my wallet that way though. I think I'm just going to get Kimberly.


I'll post links quick of what I can see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 12, 2014)

Just got 14 bottles of polish for 2 dollars each plus one free with the code   ... very happy !!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 12, 2014)

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/little-lights.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/kimberly.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/neon-nail-dips.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/party-dress.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/to-all-a-good-night.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/root-beer-float.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/nan.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/bethany.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/annette.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/abbie.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/boris-and-nicole-bombshell.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/brit.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/nora.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/caroline.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/francis.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/nessa.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/marisa.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/annemarie.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/lois.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/faye.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/dahlia.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/shoshanna.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/zoe.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/nadia.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/mini-cosmetic-brush.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/glitter-pot-red.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/it-girl-magnet.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/american-beauty-magnet.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/boho-glam-magnet.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/classic-with-a-twist-magnet.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/bombshell-magnet.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/nail-decals-black-mustaches.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/nail-decals-black-frankenstein-stitches.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/nail-appliques-peacock.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/flip-flops-muslin-bag.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/star-fish-muslin-bag.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/to-all-a-good-night.html


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 12, 2014)

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/american-beauty-volumizing-mascara.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/boho-glam-lengthening-mascara.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/black-and-gold-necklace.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/pink-gold-necklace.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/julep-lip-vernis-peony.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/julep-lip-vernis-camellia.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/julep-lip-vernis-poppy.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/pout-plumping-lip-gloss-arousal.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/julep-lip-vernis-zinnia.html


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 12, 2014)

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/pomegranate-scrub.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/sabrina.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/marisa.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/amity.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/vera.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/sheryl.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/bethany.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/mackenzie.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/caroline.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/glenda.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/brandt.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/faye.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/patti.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/olivia.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/fiona.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/alma.html


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 12, 2014)

I THINK that's everything. 

I'm assuming they'll be adding more tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatieS131 (Jun 12, 2014)

@ Thanks so much for the heads up! I picked up Kimberly, the Pomegranate scrub, and an eyelash curler (they're great for traveling!) for $8!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 12, 2014)

@ You are awesome! Thank you! I am fairly sure Kimberly is all I want out of that lot. I already bought it, but so far nothing else is grabbing me. I'll check back tomorrow, but I really don't need to buy more Julep! Unless Portia comes back, I do want that one!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 12, 2014)

KatieS131 said:


> @ Thanks so much for the heads up! I picked up Kimberly, the Pomegranate scrub, and an eyelash curler (they're great for traveling!) for $8!
> 
> I wonder if they will add more tomorrow as the sale "officially starts"?


If I remember right, last year they kept adding things throughout the whole sale. I ended up placing like six different orders lol

Thank goodness for free shipping!


----------



## cari12 (Jun 12, 2014)

I have some of the polishes in my cart but am waiting until tomorrow morning to place any orders. I want to try and do one big order instead of a bunch of little ones this time and only a couple of the polishes they had for sale are on my list. Most of what I'm hoping to get are products. I figure if the stuff in my cart is still in stock at the start of the sale tomorrow, awesome! If not, I'll just pick up what I can  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 12, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> If I remember right, last year they kept adding things throughout the whole sale. I ended up placing like six different orders lol
> 
> Thank goodness for free shipping!


I just checked my order history and I placed 4 orders in one day last year. lol

Here's order #1 this year...

.



I used PERK1020 to get $10 off so the add-on is basically free. It's likely a bunch of dupe polishes but I can always gift them to friends if that's the case.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 12, 2014)

New stuff:  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/wish-upon-a-charm-pinch-o-green-bracelet.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/wish-upon-a-charm-lucky-you-bracelet.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/wish-upon-a-charm-gold-rush-bracelet.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/solid-silver-skull-bracelet.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/solid-gold-skull-bracelet.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/leather-wrap-bracelet-green-666.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/leather-wrap-bracelet-green.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/leather-wrap-bracelet-white.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/beautiful-hands-to-go.html

Also, this:

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/red-marker-mystery-pdp.html


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 12, 2014)

Was it Julep that had those skull scarves in a set around Halloween? 

If so, I hope they have those in the sale  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: Answered my own question. Yep, it was!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 12, 2014)

Those scarves are cute! I would totally get one of those! I never knew they did so much jewelry!


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 12, 2014)

Just made a baby purchase of Kimberly &amp; Shoshanna, was afraid Kimberly would run out!!

Will check again in the AM to see what else they've added  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jun 12, 2014)

I used my free polish credit (I'd been saving it from March) and got Annemarie, Brandt, Shoshanna, Kimberly, Nessa, Mackenzie, Evelyn, and Christine for $5.80 shipped. Deals like this are why I can never really hate Julep.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 12, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Was it Julep that had those skull scarves in a set around Halloween?
> 
> If so, I hope they have those in the sale  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ETA: Answered my own question. Yep, it was!


I wanted those so bad! I already had the polishes they were sold with so I couldn't justify buying them. I will be over the moon if they show up in the sale!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 12, 2014)

misstrix said:


> I just checked my order history and I placed 4 orders in one day last year. lol
> 
> Here's order #1 this year...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the code! Worked great! Found some items for summer swaps!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 12, 2014)

Just saw this! I had already forgotten when the sale was. Oh well, only thing left I want is shoshanna but I think I'll wait and see what gets added when the sale starts so I can use the code. Hopefully they have a lot more to add, especially products!


----------



## sldb (Jun 12, 2014)

Last night I ordered as soon as I found out that things had started to be added to the sale. I got:

*Nail Decals - Black Frankenstein Stitches

*Julep Nail Appliques - Peacock

*Mini Cosmetic Brush

*Francis

*Julep Everyday SPF Hand Cream SPF 30

*Root Beer Float duo

And this morning I picked up:

*Kimberly

*Leather wrap bracelet - green

I really hope they add those scarves to the sale!


----------



## Jwhackers (Jun 12, 2014)

I ordered Kimberly because it's the only thing that jumped out at me that I needed.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 12, 2014)

So, my mystery box is 1.8 lbs.  That seems kind of heavy for a mystery box? I'm guessing there's some heavy lotioney products in there.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 12, 2014)

Of course Julep's eye lash curlers go on sale the day before my expensive version arrives in the mail!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

I love their eye lash curlers!  I picked up Kimberly, Shoshanna, and AnnMarie, and then 6 curlers to keep for backups.  

*mind blown moment*  I had no idea Julep was on ebates!  Only 1.5% cash back, but it is something!


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 12, 2014)

So is this the same sale that they are advertising on Facebook as the Red Marker sale?


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (Jun 12, 2014)

It's not even sale time yet and I've already got five things in my cart (the silver skull bracelet, Little Lights, the white leather wrap bracelet, Abbie, and Kimberly)! Looking forward to seeing what else Julep puts up in fifteen minutes. I mentioned this sale to one of my guy friends and he really wants a bottle of Kimberly because that's his girlfriend's name and he loves wearing nail polish. I might end up getting a second bottle for him to apologize for something that happened in a game of Cards Against Humanity once.

And of _course_ Shoshanna goes on sale for $2 when I just paid full price for a bottle of it. Oh well! I already have it and swatched it and so prettyyyyyyyyyy. Holographics are my weakness every time.


----------



## KatieS131 (Jun 12, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> So is this the same sale that they are advertising on Facebook as the Red Marker sale?


As far as we know, yes it is. It is likely/hopeful that they will be adding more stuff when the sale officially starts though and they will probably continue adding stock until it ends.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 12, 2014)

Thoughts on the double duty makeup brush? It's 9.99 as an add-on.


----------



## Pixikins (Jun 12, 2014)

All the rage on the red maker event page.....glad I am here and knew it went live early....though whether they ever restocked or will restock Portia... &lt;_&lt;


----------



## KatieS131 (Jun 12, 2014)

pixikins said:


> All the rage on the red maker event page.....glad I am here and knew it went live early....though whether they ever restocked or will restock Portia... &lt;_&lt;


I saw that and was glad to have gotten what I wanted already! I kind of had my hopes up though that they would be adding more stuff when the "official" start time came...

Has this event replaced the warehouse sales they used to have? I got some great deals but am a little disappointed that it's really not that different from the normal Savvy Deals.


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 12, 2014)

Is there a min amount to spend to use POLISHPERK? I cant get it to work when I remove a certain item


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 12, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> Is there a min amount to spend to use POLISHPERK? I cant get it to work when I remove a certain item


I believe it's $15.

Man, I can't even find $20 worth of stuff I want for 1/2 off.  I'll just check back periodically today and see what else they add (if anything).


----------



## shutterblog (Jun 12, 2014)

pixikins said:


> All the rage on the red maker event page.....glad I am here and knew it went live early....though whether they ever restocked or will restock Portia... &lt;_&lt;


The cynic in me thinks they pulled all this just to get massive traffic to the $28 mystery gift - knowing stock would sell out early (and allowing it by going live early) and people would think "oh at least I'm getting '_something_'..."  No more buzz on your dupe-apoolza mystery boxes each month?  Have a Facebook special event and give it a cool name!


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 12, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I believe it's $15.
> 
> Man, I can't even find $20 worth of stuff I want for 1/2 off.  I'll just check back periodically today and see what else they add (if anything).


Thanks, it looks like that is the min!


----------



## cari12 (Jun 12, 2014)

I just ended up getting the Mystery Box with Elana anyway, added on a few more cheap polishes and the major mystery add-on so I could just squeak by $50 and get the free mystery gift. Which I'm sure will be dupe polishes of the polishes in the Mystery box, which will also be dupes of what I already have. Lol!

I spent like twice what I planned on but I got at least 11 new polishes that I don't already have (several that have been on my wishlist), and the mystery box has the hand scrub I've been wanting. So hopefully the rest of the mystery items will have SOME new to me polishes/products. Or they'll make good gifts/trades  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 12, 2014)

Yeah this sale is just not grabbing me. I have half of those colors, and the other half I have something similar already.


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 12, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> So, my mystery box is 1.8 lbs. That seems kind of heavy for a mystery box? I'm guessing there's some heavy lotioney products in there.


Maybe you won the iPad mini?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 12, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> Maybe you won the iPad mini?


That would be so great if a MUTer won that! I don't think I've ever seen any indication of anyone winning that!


----------



## Lumaday (Jun 12, 2014)

Picking up:

Party Dress

Francis

Annemarie

Lois

Kimberly 

Vera

Alma

Soshanna

Malala (polishperk)

Mini cosmetic brush

Eyelash curler

Total: 21 dollars

What an awesome sale!  I tried to pick colors I normally wouldn't buy, like Alma and Francis, because for 2 bucks even if I don't like it it'll be good to have on hand for nail art or gifts.  I have been wanting Malala for a while so I'm really happy to get it 'free' with the code.

I might already have Lois, can't remember, I know I have a pale pink shimmer from them that I thought I wouldn't like when it was in the bottle but really like on my nails.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 12, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> Maybe you won the iPad mini?


That would super awesome, but I think they would ship Fed Ex?  Oooooo someone just posted spoilers for box #1!!!  I'm happy since I actually don't have anything already.



Spoiler



Elena

Noelle

Rooney

Nadia

Forget Me Not seeds

Hand and cuticle stick

Full size glycolic hand scrub

Swatch sticks


----------



## shutterblog (Jun 12, 2014)

The more I think about this "exclusive sale" today the more peeved I am.  They have not been batting .1000 with me lately.

This week I had a white lacquer jewelry box arrive with the rest of my order.  I have six of these now.  I know what they're supposed to look like.  This was the condition of that particular jewelry / polish box - brand new, fresh out of the outer presentation box -- dirty and spotted on the bottom with a huge scrape, and dirty on the inside:

















I mean seriously - I DO know what I'm talking about here - and have others to compare!





Three days later now and still not a peep out of their customer service.  And I wrote because they always want photos of damaged items - which drags it out even longer - so I cut that step out and sent the images with the complaint / customer service request.

The box was $38.40 before coupon!

I just feel like they don't care anymore.  They're making their money so thank you, drive through...

So glad I discovered Rainbow Honey!


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 12, 2014)

Hm.  I got some hand scrub (I had a sample packet and liked it) and a couple polishes last night.  I think it's weird that Julep is saying the link was "leaked" when I purchased my items right from the Savvy Deals link right on their website.

I did wish they would add more stuff but I'm thinking if they haven't by now, they probably won't.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 12, 2014)

Here's a handy photo for Mystery Box #1 Spoilers



Spoiler


----------



## rainpetal (Jun 12, 2014)

Ended up getting Lois, the Little Lights set, and Rosa.  I used the PERK1020 code and basically paid full price for Rosa and got the rest for free.  I can live with that.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 12, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Here's a handy photo for Mystery Box #1 Spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Thanks! I'm happy with everything, except huge eye roll that Nadia is $2 right now.  I don't swatch things but I'm sure those can be swapped or something.  I can't really complain since technically I paid $17 and also got Kathy free.  I think a lot of people would be happy with this box at the old price but $25 is stretching it for a "spring" box.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 12, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Thanks! I'm happy with everything, except huge eye roll that Nadia is $2 right now.  I don't swatch things but I'm sure those can be swapped or something.  I can't really complain since technically I paid $17 and also got Kathy free.  I think a lot of people would be happy with this box at the old price but $25 is stretching it for a "spring" box.


At this point, I really don't have sympathy for people who keep buying the mystery boxes and then get upset every time that they don't like the stuff or don't think the colors are season appropriate. I'm not saying you are or anything, but everyone else that complains every time and buys them every time...yeah I don't feel bad for them. I haven't bought a mystery item since March and every time I'm happy I didn't.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 12, 2014)

I learned real quick on the Mystery boxes.  No more for me!

I did get a Mystery Add on to my order which I just received.  The $9.99 Mystery add-on contained: Michelle, Vera and Lizanne.  I don't know if all mystery add ons are the same but I thought I'd share.


----------



## Lumaday (Jun 12, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> At this point, I really don't have sympathy for people who keep buying the mystery boxes and then get upset every time that they don't like the stuff or don't think the colors are season appropriate. I'm not saying you are or anything, but everyone else that complains every time and buys them every time...yeah I don't feel bad for them. I haven't bought a mystery item since March and every time I'm happy I didn't.


I stopped buying them too...overall I'd rather pay for what I know I want to get than take a chance at being hugely disappointed.  Especially when some of the mystery boxes are 25-30 bucks.  I just basically made my own mystery box out of the Savvy Deals section and am getting 10 polishes for 21, and they are colors I actually want!

I do love a good surprise though.  I used to sign up for freebies/free stuff contests a lot on the web and was always looking forward to seeing what would come in the mail every day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  No time for that anymore, but it was fun.


----------



## cari12 (Jun 12, 2014)

I have SO many Juleps, getting mystery boxes now I expect dupes. I usually skip them now unless I know what is inside (either all of the contents or a partial spoiler) and then if it's a good deal for me, regardless of a few dupes, I'll get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also love the surprise!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 12, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> At this point, I really don't have sympathy for people who keep buying the mystery boxes and then get upset every time that they don't like the stuff or don't think the colors are season appropriate. I'm not saying you are or anything, but everyone else that complains every time and buys them every time...yeah I don't feel bad for them. I haven't bought a mystery item since March and every time I'm happy I didn't.


Yeah, I see guess I see both sides.  I have been both thrilled and crushed by mystery boxes.  This ones somewhere in the middle for me.  It's been a good 6 months since I've gotten one so I had to have a little fun and roll the dice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  I figure if you use a code and like half of it, it was a success. I think I'm most excited to finally get the seeds haha!


----------



## cari12 (Jun 12, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Yeah, I see guess I see both sides.  I have been both thrilled and crushed by mystery boxes.  This ones somewhere in the middle for me.  It's been a good 6 months since I've gotten one so I had to have a little fun and roll the dice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  I figure if you use a code and like half of it, it was a success. I think I'm most excited to finally get the seeds haha!


Haha! Totally agree with you! I'm a little excited about the seeds too, this is my first time getting them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lumaday (Jun 12, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> The more I think about this "exclusive sale" today the more peeved I am.  They have not been batting .1000 with me lately.
> 
> This week I had a white lacquer jewelry box arrive with the rest of my order.  I have six of these now.  I know what they're supposed to look like.  This was the condition of that particular jewelry / polish box - brand new, fresh out of the outer presentation box -- dirty and spotted on the bottom with a huge scrape, and dirty on the inside:
> 
> ...


Oh no, how sad!  Especially that they are not responding.  Your other boxes look really nice compared to the banged up new one.  I hope they rectify this for you quickly.


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (Jun 12, 2014)

Two of the things I was originally going to order sold out while I was trying to get everything together and Julep's heavy traffic slowed me down, but this is what I ended up getting. I got expedited shipping so I'll have it sooner and won't have to keep stressing about where it is like I do when stuff comes through standard DHL shipping.


----------



## CurlyTails (Jun 12, 2014)

I really want Kimberly, but I told myself I wouldn't buy any Julep polish for awhile.


----------



## Laurenv78 (Jun 12, 2014)

I just randomly searched for Emerson (the light blue speckled polish) because I have been trying to find it forever....it came up as $2 but is NOT listed in the sale or under the polishes OR savvy deals....sooooo might be worth it to search for a color you've been wanting but can't find. I ordered it without any problems  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laurenv78 (Jun 12, 2014)

Annnnnd just realized Julep is on Ebates!  1.5% cash back...sorry if I am repeating old info!


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 12, 2014)

Laurenv78 said:


> I just randomly searched for Emerson (the light blue speckled polish) because I have been trying to find it forever....it came up as $2 but is NOT listed in the sale or under the polishes OR savvy deals....sooooo might be worth it to search for a color you've been wanting but can't find. I ordered it without any problems  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Dangit!! I can't find it, how sad!!


----------



## Laurenv78 (Jun 12, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Dangit!! I can't find it, how sad!!


Ohhh maybe I messed them all up!  Hopefully it will show up in the sale tomorrow since the other speckled polish is?


----------



## ILikeGiants (Jun 12, 2014)

It doesn't show up if you just search for the polish name, but you can get to it by going here: http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/emerson.html

I just got one for $2, and now my speckled collection is complete!


----------



## Laurenv78 (Jun 12, 2014)

I hope they come out with more...I only wanted the blue one so far but it's a fun, different concept.  Is it easier to remove than glitter?



ILikeGiants said:


> It doesn't show up if you just search for the polish name, but you can get to it by going here: http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/emerson.html
> 
> I just got one for $2, and now my speckled collection is complete!


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 12, 2014)

ILikeGiants said:


> It doesn't show up if you just search for the polish name, but you can get to it by going here: http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals/emerson.html
> 
> I just got one for $2, and now my speckled collection is complete!


YAY thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I bought the purple one last night


----------



## ILikeGiants (Jun 12, 2014)

Laurenv78 said:


> I hope they come out with more...I only wanted the blue one so far but it's a fun, different concept.  Is it easier to remove than glitter?


Maybe a little easier to remove than glitter. I usually just use the party's over caps though, and they make even crazy glitter really easy to remove.


----------



## ILikeGiants (Jun 12, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> YAY thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I bought the purple one last night


No problem!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 12, 2014)

Laurenv78 said:


> I hope they come out with more...I only wanted the blue one so far but it's a fun, different concept.  Is it easier to remove than glitter?


I would say it's a little bit easier to remove than a full glitter polish. I am going to do some sneaky link searching for colors I have been wanting  h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sldb (Jun 12, 2014)

Just made my third order. Got Emerson and Shannon.


----------



## Jwhackers (Jun 12, 2014)

well, I went back and placed a second order for shoshona. Two orders in one day. lol.


----------



## Pixikins (Jun 12, 2014)

here are some sale goodies I found

http://www.julep.com/nellie.html

http://www.julep.com/melissa.html shows 7.99 but in cart is $4

http://www.julep.com/drew.html

http://www.julep.com/cara.html rings up $4 in cart

http://www.julep.com/jodie-classic.html rings up $2 in cart

http://www.julep.com/lucy.html $2 in cart


----------



## Pixikins (Jun 12, 2014)

http://www.julep.com/annie-bombshell.html $2

http://www.julep.com/diane.html $2

http://www.julep.com/hannah.html

http://www.julep.com/shannon.html


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 12, 2014)

I gave in and got Melissa. That makes my total up to a whopping two polishes, and $6 spent. I think I'm going to come out of this sale alive!  :laughno:


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 12, 2014)

That sucks, I just bought Shannon for full price a few days ago :/


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jun 12, 2014)

I made a second order just now, so I'm at $17 for 16 polishes and an eyelash curler. I'd say that I'm doing okay, except that the sale isn't even officially live yet


----------



## Lumaday (Jun 12, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> I made a second order just now, so I'm at $17 for 16 polishes and an eyelash curler. I'd say that I'm doing okay, except that the sale isn't even officially live yet


How did you get 16 polishes for $17?  Did you use a promo code?


----------



## Lumaday (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm gonna place another order and use the polishperk code again for a free full priced polish... my choices right now are Soraphine, Octavia, or Noelle.  Does anyone have an opinion on any of those so I can narrow it down?  Maybe Noelle since it's the least easily duped?  I do have a Sinful Colors polish that might be a dupe for Octavia, but it's so hard to tell from online pics.

Or, maybe a good question is, what's everyone's favorite Julep polish that might not even be on my radar?  Since it's basically free I'm open to trying something different!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 12, 2014)

prettylights said:


> I'm gonna place another order and use the polishperk code again for a free full priced polish... my choices right now are Soraphine, Octavia, or Noelle.  Does anyone have an opinion on any of those so I can narrow it down?  Maybe Noelle since it's the least easily duped?  I do have a Sinful Colors polish that might be a dupe for Octavia, but it's so hard to tell from online pics.
> 
> Or, maybe a good question is, what's everyone's favorite Julep polish that might not even be on my radar?  Since it's basically free I'm open to trying something different!


I really love Soraphine I may need to buy another bottle. If you like glitter, it's great for sandwiching glitter toppers in between and looks very nice. Here's a photo:



Spoiler


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jun 12, 2014)

prettylights said:


> How did you get 16 polishes for $17?  Did you use a promo code?


$11.20 off from an old free polish code for taking three boxes in a row. And $11.20 goes a long way when polishes are only $2 each  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Then I made a second order of $11 in sale items + the $10 mystery add on using perk1020


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 12, 2014)

Thank you! I just got 6 polishes (shoshanna, Nellie, Laura, Emerson, Shannon and Ramona) plus the eye primer for $16  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was really sad that by the time I figured out the white in the root beer float set was Soraphine, it was sold out. They really snuck that in there!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jun 12, 2014)

prettylights said:


> I'm gonna place another order and use the polishperk code again for a free full priced polish... my choices right now are Soraphine, Octavia, or Noelle.  Does anyone have an opinion on any of those so I can narrow it down?  Maybe Noelle since it's the least easily duped?  I do have a Sinful Colors polish that might be a dupe for Octavia, but it's so hard to tell from online pics.
> 
> Or, maybe a good question is, what's everyone's favorite Julep polish that might not even be on my radar?  Since it's basically free I'm open to trying something different!


http://www.julep.com/shop/gift/blue-buddies-set.html

If you still have perk1020 to use, you can get $11 of sale stuff plus Octavia and Margaret for 11 shipped.


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 12, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> http://www.julep.com/shop/gift/blue-buddies-set.html
> 
> If you still have perk1020 to use, you can get $11 of sale stuff plus Octavia and Margaret for 11 shipped.


Oh hells yes! I am getting this + the speckled Emerson + the Mystery Add On for just $11.98! 

Make that a grand total of $15.98 in damages spent on this sale and I am D.O.N.E


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 13, 2014)

100% Mystery Box Spoilers, and they extended the sale of them for another day.



Spoiler








Dahlia, Catrina, Lola, Jillian, Alfre, Bare Face, Konjac Sponge


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 13, 2014)

I didn't notice if anyone posted the mystery add-ons so here they are since you can add them on to sale orders...

Summer Break Mystery Add-On: Lizanne, Michelle, Vera

Summer Break Major Mystery Add-On: Kristen, Daria, Trina, Rock Star Hand Creme 1oz travel size


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 13, 2014)

misstrix said:


> I didn't notice if anyone posted the mystery add-ons so here they are since you can add them on to sale orders...
> 
> Summer Break Mystery Add-On: Lizanne, Michelle, Vera
> 
> Summer Break Major Mystery Add-On: Kristen, Daria, Trina, Rock Star Hand Creme 1oz travel size


Well one perk of skipping so many months is I never get dupes anymore!! Too bad Lizanne apparently stains like a beezy. I will also be rolling in blues, that's for sure.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jun 13, 2014)

Lizanne stains, but it's sooo pretty. And Vanish took my stains off like magic.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 13, 2014)

Ok I made another order... I knew that wouldn't last long! They added more stuff to the sale, and I grabbed the two lip gloss mini sets and Harlow with PERK1020 all for $11.20.


----------



## Lumaday (Jun 13, 2014)

They got me again too... I ordered:

Hannah

Annie (looks like a really pretty blue!)

Jodie

Fiore 

Ingrid (pumpkin orange...not sure if it'll look good on me, but willing to give it a shot)

Taylor

Clio

Adele

Soraphine (free, polishperk)

Total - 18 dollars

I'm done now...I haven't ordered any Julep polish in months and didn't take the last two boxes before I canceled and re-signed up, so 19 polishes for 39 dollars, including two non-sale ones that I was lemming over, isn't bad.


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 13, 2014)

Is there a min to spend for perk1020 to work? i cant seem to get it working!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 13, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> Is there a min to spend for perk1020 to work? i cant seem to get it working!


I think it is $20--you spend $20 and get $10 off.


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 13, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I think it is $20--you spend $20 and get $10 off.


Yeah I've got 22 in my cart right now, hmmmm. 

Do I have to have a full price polish ini there maybe?


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 13, 2014)

Yep, looks like a full price polish has to be in b/c now its working for me.


----------



## Lumaday (Jun 13, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> Yep, looks like a full price polish has to be in b/c now its working for me.


Yep, need a full price polish in there.

I used code 'polishperk' on two of my orders to get a free full-priced polish.  It took off 11.20 for one full priced polish or 14 if I had two in there.

So I didn't work it out exact, but I think for me the polishperk was a better promo since I wanted a full priced polish anyway, and not just sale items.


----------



## cari12 (Jun 13, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> Is there a min to spend for perk1020 to work? i cant seem to get it working!


It only takes $$ off of non-sale items so you have to have at least $10 of non-sale stuff in there for it to work.


----------



## cari12 (Jun 13, 2014)

And ditto prettylights. If you're using a full sized polish in the order, polishperk is the better deal code.


----------



## Lumaday (Jun 13, 2014)

My welcome box using the $17 promo code for a 3 month sub just came!  That was pretty fast, I wasn't expecting it today.  The peach blush looks gorgeous and so do Maddy and Madison.  Woohoo, I'm back on the Julep train for a few months just when I thought I was done, ha ha.


----------



## yunii (Jun 13, 2014)

prettylights said:


> My welcome box using the $17 promo code for a 3 month sub just came! That was pretty fast, I wasn't expecting it today. The peach blush looks gorgeous and so do Maddy and Madison. Woohoo, I'm back on the Julep train for a few months just when I thought I was done, ha ha.


I got the same one. Do you know if the welcome box count as one of the 3 months?


----------



## Lumaday (Jun 13, 2014)

yunii said:


> I got the same one. Do you know if the welcome box count as one of the 3 months?


That's a good question, and I'm assuming that it does but not 100% sure.  If you select a 3 month sub and enter code "freebox" it deducts $19.99, making the first box free just like a normal first time sub.  So I think this is our first box and then we have two more months.


----------



## cari12 (Jun 13, 2014)

Yep the welcome box counts as your first. So the July and August boxes will be the other two we get with that 3 month promo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 14, 2014)

prettylights said:


> My welcome box using the $17 promo code for a 3 month sub just came! That was pretty fast, I wasn't expecting it today. The peach blush looks gorgeous and so do Maddy and Madison. Woohoo, I'm back on the Julep train for a few months just when I thought I was done, ha ha.


Mine came too! The blush is gorgeous. It reminds me if theBalm hot mama.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 14, 2014)

prettylights said:


> They got me again too... I ordered:
> 
> Hannah
> 
> ...


Ingrid is really great!  I love that orange in the fall.  It is a nice burnt orange color, not too bright/garish, not drab.  Hope you like it!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 21, 2014)

Has anyone posted/seen swatches of any of the June colors? I'm thinking of buying some before my intro box coupon expires, but want to see how they look and don't trust Julep's swatches. I can't seem to find any blogs that actually have them swatched.


----------



## Jacksoki (Jun 21, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Has anyone posted/seen swatches of any of the June colors? I'm thinking of buying some before my intro box coupon expires, but want to see how they look and don't trust Julep's swatches. I can't seem to find any blogs that actually have them swatched.


Here you go!

http://madricka.blogspot.ca/2014/06/june-is-julep-month-juleps-entire-three.html


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 22, 2014)

Jacksoki said:


> Here you go!
> 
> http://madricka.blogspot.ca/2014/06/june-is-julep-month-juleps-entire-three.html


Thank you so much!! This is awesome. I actually really like this collection and probably shouldn't have skipped, but I was so mad about May shipping, I just had to be stubborn and protest lol.


----------



## Jacksoki (Jun 23, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Thank you so much!! This is awesome. I actually really like this collection and probably shouldn't have skipped, but I was so mad about May shipping, I just had to be stubborn and protest lol.


LOL! I've done that before with companies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Found that blog post through the Julep Facebook page -- she does such a great job with her swatches. I love seeing the colors in all the different lights! I went It Girl last month, and love all of those colors so much.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

